# Please come here Clomid users!!!



## CRC25

Looking to hear from women on Clomid and their story.. please.... I started taking it this month and I really want to hear some feedback from women who have used clomid and how it worked for you!!! :flower:


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm on 1st cycle too, so I don't have much to add other than it dried me up. I'm 10 dpo, so I should know something soon.


----------



## CRC25

Grumblebea said:


> I'm on 1st cycle too, so I don't have much to add other than it dried me up. I'm 10 dpo, so I should know something soon.

what days did you take it?? I started on cd05 and im cd07 today so Im getting ready to take my 3rd dose. and I havent noticed any more or less of cm... but im going to take mucinex to help with the dry cm. trying to figure out what day to start that. I also go in for some blood work again on cd10. got blood results today and doc. said all results came back normal! so thats something to smile about!!! :)


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

I won't be starting until day 5 of my next cycle. I went to the doctor yesterday and she diagnosed me with a short luteal phase. I am too late in my cycle this month to start so will be joining you all next month!

I am too eager to hear from people who have taken clomid and how it affected them.


----------



## aliwnec10

This was my first cycle taking clomid. 50 mg days 3-7. Luckily i have had no side effects at all. 

Went for a sono today. My Follicles are measuring: 15, 15, 14.5 & 9mm. My lining is good. They seem to think i'll get my surge on saturday or sunday. :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hun i am on clomid i ovulate on my own i have 1 tube had a ectopic 2003 had 6 loses my recent loss was may i have been on clomid before had 2 loses but i was only on 50mg i am now on 100mg x x x


----------



## yazzy

Hi!

This month I started Clomid for the first time, today is my 4th dose - finish it tomorrow evening. I am taking it cd2 - 6. have already informed the OH we have to give it a good shot this month!


----------



## Grumblebea

I took 50mg days 4-8, I O on my own but doc thought my progesterone was a little low (9) and now with clomid its 14.4... 11 DPO and still waiting](*,)


----------



## jennievictora

hey im on clomid ask me anything you want iv only taken it once had my blood test yesterday see if iv ovulated get results monday x


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello! I O on my own but Dr wanted to try Clomid

1ST round 
Taking on CD3-7
Taking pills during the day
day 21 blood test was 23.11 

only 2 things to do is to take the pills at night so you dont get the side effects like crankyness and side pains also get some Preseed lube Clomid dries you up and preseed is a sperm friendly lube!

gl!


----------



## Maz1510

Hi Ladies

I have been on Clomid a little while now after having a break just started again, 
Have Endo and Annovulation ( random ov not often!!) 

SO,.. Here is my longish story... 

Started Clomid 50mg CD2-6 didnt have tracking by prog checked Cd21 on first cycle.. defo worked as felt the ov and tests confirmed. Failed month 1

Took 2more cycles 50mg but no ov and i was convinced my first ov was a "random" and not clomid so doc upped to 100mg... First cycle of 100 = :bfp:
Unfortunately that ended in a ectopic at 8wk with removal of L tube. 

So after 2more cycles (1st ov spont 2nd no ov!) i decided to TTC again and go back on clomid... so this month i went back on 100mg CD2-6 (naughty - had no bloods as didnt tell docs i had taken it :blush: ) 
and...... :bfp: !!!!!!

So both months on 100mg i got BFP which is lucky. Fingers crossed this will stick.. 

Side Effect _ i was pretty lucky really, in the first couple of months i did notice lots of Hot Flushes and irritability (always before AF - but noticed more on Clomid) its hard to pin point cuz i didnt really associate things as side effects altough prob were. did have sore boobs first couple of months but the last this month i didnt really notice any

Didnt really notice any difference in CM although i used normal lubricants anyways.

It is interesting to see the different effects and well as the different ways in which it is managed but the doc. Like i said i have never had USS for follicle tracking but it seems lots of ppl do.. 

I used OPK's to track ov too. 

Good luck ladies, Hope my essay helps. Keep smiling, lots of BD and fx'd we get some more clomid babies soon!! x


----------



## Minno

HI girls. I started clomid this cycle - currenlty on day 4 (cd6) and finish last dose tomorrow. Haven't noticed anything other than occasional rigth ovary twinges - does anyone else get this?
I worry about overstimulation as I ov on my own and this was for a boost as we've been trying for 2.4 years with nothing. Think its pretty rare though. 
Good luck to all xxxxx


----------



## CRC25

Leilahs_mummy said:


> I won't be starting until day 5 of my next cycle. I went to the doctor yesterday and she diagnosed me with a short luteal phase. I am too late in my cycle this month to start so will be joining you all next month!
> 
> I am too eager to hear from people who have taken clomid and how it affected them.

I am on cd07 and I started taking it on cd05-09 and no side effects besides a little pulling/aching in my abdomen... other than that feeling fine... getting bloodwork on thurs. and my ultrasound on fri. along w/ my dh semen analysis. so im getting real anxious... we will see how big my follicles are on fri and how many there are! praying there are big ones! lol... glad that you have a diagnosis... that def. makes you feel better w/ a game plan!


----------



## CRC25

aliwnec10 said:


> This was my first cycle taking clomid. 50 mg days 3-7. Luckily i have had no side effects at all.
> 
> Went for a sono today. My Follicles are measuring: 15, 15, 14.5 & 9mm. My lining is good. They seem to think i'll get my surge on saturday or sunday. :)

thats awesome. what cd are you? im cd 07 today and im taking clomid on cd05-09. Im going for my u/s on friday to see my follicles. Im praying for big follicles and multiples too!! this is my first round of clomid and they are having me a do a trigger shot and im guessing they will determine what day I will do the trigger shot according to my bloodwork im doing on thursday! you will def. have to keep me posted on your journey!! lots of bding and good luck to you!


----------



## CRC25

Grumblebea said:


> I took 50mg days 4-8, I O on my own but doc thought my progesterone was a little low (9) and now with clomid its 14.4... 11 DPO and still waiting](*,)

when will you test??? when is af due? keep me posted in your journey!


----------



## CRC25

Moorebetter said:


> Hello! I O on my own but Dr wanted to try Clomid
> 
> 1ST round
> Taking on CD3-7
> Taking pills during the day
> day 21 blood test was 23.11
> 
> only 2 things to do is to take the pills at night so you dont get the side effects like crankyness and side pains also get some Preseed lube Clomid dries you up and preseed is a sperm friendly lube!
> 
> gl!

thank you! I have preseed but im too scared too use it. lol.. have you been using it? im doing clomid cd05-09 im on cd07 today. I have been taking it at night... im doing ok on it just have minor pullling and aching on and off. other than that im ok so far. so what cd are you? and is the blood test you had cd21 progesterone? and is that a good number? im going for bloodwork on cd10. got my first blood results back and everything came back normal... dh is having SA on friday along w/ my u/s hoping for big follicles! :)


----------



## CRC25

Minno said:


> HI girls. I started clomid this cycle - currenlty on day 4 (cd6) and finish last dose tomorrow. Haven't noticed anything other than occasional rigth ovary twinges - does anyone else get this?
> I worry about overstimulation as I ov on my own and this was for a boost as we've been trying for 2.4 years with nothing. Think its pretty rare though.
> Good luck to all xxxxx

we are going to be about the same.. I take my last dose tom. on cd09. im cd08 today and after I take it I do have some twinges on my ovaries too. but I do take it at night so that I can go to bed and hopefully not think about it. lol. I too O on my own and they are having me do the trigger shot this month as well... so im super nervous... I go for my cd10 bloodwork on thurs. and my us/ on friday to check my follicles and size. and my dh's SA on friday as well. keep me updated on your journey w/ clomid and your outcome!


----------



## Minno

Thanks crc25! Lovely to be able to share the journey with u and all the lovely ladies on here. I am not being scanned, only bloods on days 16 and 21, so starting next Friday. Yea these little twinges had me worried for a minute but only happened about an hour after taking it last night and all ok again this am. Good luck x


----------



## augustluvers

:hi:

I just want to say that I started dancing when I saw this thread!!! This is exactly what I needed and I hope you girls don't mind me joining.

Here's a little about me:

I'm 23, and DH is 29. We are actively trying for our #1 baby :happydance: 
DH has not been tested yet, but I have. I have had a pelvic and thyroid ultrasound that both came back negative meaning ~ all is good on my side. The only downer was my extra long cycles (100 + every time). 

I went on my first round of clomid in April, 5 days of 50mg days 5-9 of cycle. And for the first time I had a 28 day cycle. I was even happy to see the :witch: when she showed. :haha:

I started my second round, again on days 5-9 and I'm currently on Cycle Day 14 today. 

I have a question for you girls: Are you having :sex: everyday or every other day? Last month I did the every day thing and it didn't work so this time we are going to try every other day. 

Ahhh... I'm so excited about this group. Now all I have to do is go back and catch up with everyone else. 

:hugs:

~Augustluver


----------



## tassiemum

I've taken clomid 4 times all up. 100mg days 5 - 9. Ok so long story. After the first 2 rounds I fell pregnant, however unfortunately that pregnancy ended at 15 weeks :(. So after a short wait we started again and I got pregnant on the second round again. I'm currently 14 weeks. 
So I'm very overweight, have PCOS and do not ovulate by myself. So I hope I've given someone some hope :)


----------



## aliwnec10

CRC25 said:


> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> This was my first cycle taking clomid. 50 mg days 3-7. Luckily i have had no side effects at all.
> 
> Went for a sono today. My Follicles are measuring: 15, 15, 14.5 & 9mm. My lining is good. They seem to think i'll get my surge on saturday or sunday. :)
> 
> thats awesome. what cd are you? im cd 07 today and im taking clomid on cd05-09. Im going for my u/s on friday to see my follicles. Im praying for big follicles and multiples too!! this is my first round of clomid and they are having me a do a trigger shot and im guessing they will determine what day I will do the trigger shot according to my bloodwork im doing on thursday! you will def. have to keep me posted on your journey!! lots of bding and good luck to you!Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I am on cd14. I normally don't O until about cd20 though. 

Let us know how it goes on friday!!! :winkwink:


----------



## aliwnec10

augustluvers said:


> :hi:
> 
> I have a question for you girls: Are you having :sex: everyday or every other day? Last month I did the every day thing and it didn't work so this time we are going to try every other day.
> 
> ~Augustluver

we've been doing every other day until i get my surge. Then we'll bd for the next 4 days straight.


----------



## augustluvers

Aliwnec10 ~ thankx for the input :hugs: I think I'm ovulating today because my temps is the lowest it has been, my CM is watery and I'm having pains where my left ovary is... So I already sent a message to DH that tonight is the night, and hopefully tomorrow too, haha

Poor man, I feel for him sometimes haha


----------



## Minno

Thanks Tassiemum - you are an inspiration!
I am so hoping clomid works for me. Did you tolerate it ok? Does anyone know if AF tends to be lighter or heavier or the same on clomid? xxx


----------



## DanielleTTC

Minno said:


> Thanks Tassiemum - you are an inspiration!
> I am so hoping clomid works for me. Did you tolerate it ok? Does anyone know if AF tends to be lighter or heavier or the same on clomid? xxx

Hey all Ive just finished my second lot of clomid 50mg cycle days 2-6 on my first cycle with clomid I had af of two days very light and the second month was very heavy and I had lots of cramps.! Hope this helps


----------



## CRC25

augustluvers said:


> :hi:
> 
> I just want to say that I started dancing when I saw this thread!!! This is exactly what I needed and I hope you girls don't mind me joining.
> 
> Here's a little about me:
> 
> I'm 23, and DH is 29. We are actively trying for our #1 baby :happydance:
> DH has not been tested yet, but I have. I have had a pelvic and thyroid ultrasound that both came back negative meaning ~ all is good on my side. The only downer was my extra long cycles (100 + every time).
> 
> I went on my first round of clomid in April, 5 days of 50mg days 5-9 of cycle. And for the first time I had a 28 day cycle. I was even happy to see the :witch: when she showed. :haha:
> 
> I started my second round, again on days 5-9 and I'm currently on Cycle Day 14 today.
> 
> I have a question for you girls: Are you having :sex: everyday or every other day? Last month I did the every day thing and it didn't work so this time we are going to try every other day.
> 
> Ahhh... I'm so excited about this group. Now all I have to do is go back and catch up with everyone else.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> ~Augustluver

Welcome!!! so glad to hear your cycles are regulated! thats awesome! this is my first month on clomid. I am cd10 today and im going for my cd11 u/s tom. to look at follicles and see how my body is reacting to clomid and my dh is also getting his SA tom... im nervous for him.lol.... My bloodwork came back monday and is all normal... so i did bloodwork today on cd10 so will get those tom. along w/ my u/s... are you considering have your dh tested? and I think everyone is different about bding.... I do every other day besides cd14 and cd15.... im also going to do the trigger shot this month as well.... so have you O'd yet??


----------



## CRC25

aliwnec10 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> This was my first cycle taking clomid. 50 mg days 3-7. Luckily i have had no side effects at all.
> 
> Went for a sono today. My Follicles are measuring: 15, 15, 14.5 & 9mm. My lining is good. They seem to think i'll get my surge on saturday or sunday. :)
> 
> thats awesome. what cd are you? im cd 07 today and im taking clomid on cd05-09. Im going for my u/s on friday to see my follicles. Im praying for big follicles and multiples too!! this is my first round of clomid and they are having me a do a trigger shot and im guessing they will determine what day I will do the trigger shot according to my bloodwork im doing on thursday! you will def. have to keep me posted on your journey!! lots of bding and good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! I am on cd14. I normally don't O until about cd20 though.
> 
> Let us know how it goes on friday!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Im cd10 today! im getting excited as O is approaching! I will def. let you know what happens tom. :)


----------



## tassiemum

The only side effect I had were hot flashes and I actually enjoy them because I live in a cold climate. Also a little bit of moodiness, it's hard to tell if it's the clomid or just me! =P 
Also my cycle always seems to last for 24 days only on clomid, an period was much the same as usual except a day shorter. 
I would use clomid again I know everybody is different but the side effects mean nothing when you get that BFP. :)
Good luck everyone


----------



## yazzy

I can't remember if I have already posted on here...oops! Anyway its nice to see a thread where we are all using clomid and excited about the results of it!

I am currently cd8, took clomid cd2-6. I have had really horrible dreams and been absolutely boiling at night but feeling fine in the daytime so not any really bad s/e at all.

I am trying from cd6 to jump on the man every other day so fingers crossed, i've never taken clomid before so no idea what day I will O...hopefully next week :)

Good luck girls!


----------



## Minno

Thanks tassiemum- you are right it will so be worth it to get a bfp! 
Yazzy I'm in the same boat as you - have no clue when I'll ov - first round of clomid this month so will wait and see what happens!


----------



## Jasiellover

Hey ladies!! Can I join you? I just took my first round of clomid cycle day 5-9 and finished my last pill yesterday. Currently on CD10 :)


----------



## mrsjett

I saw my dr on May 9th. I had two follicles 0.94 & 1.38. I went back for a follow up u/s an they where 0.92 on rt & 1.9 on the left. I took clomid cycle day 3-7. My cycle started on 4/21/2011. I have a four day cycle an they are average 29 days. I am currently on cd17. I took an opk on cd 16 an it was + an it is today cd 17 as well. I showed on my charts that i was due to ovulate on cd16. My question is it possible that i ovulated & released a viable egg with my follies that size?
The dr sent me home with my trigger shot to take Sunday which will be cycle day 19 for me an this is when he say they should be the size 2.0 an better. Im confused because i feel the twinges and bloating an cramps on both sides mainly my left but i know i am ovulating naturally now an i always have but i have these injections to give my self. Do I trigger cause I feel if wait till sunday i will miss out on my egg! What should i do? I thought after you recieve the first smiley face or positive opk you ovulate 12-36 hrs later?


----------



## CRC25

Jasiellover said:


> Hey ladies!! Can I join you? I just took my first round of clomid cycle day 5-9 and finished my last pill yesterday. Currently on CD10 :)

Welcome!! I took clomid on cd 5-9 as well! IM cd11 today. I went and had my u/s today and I had four follicles!! I had on one side 17 , 14 , and 11 and on the other side I had one that was 14. my dh also had a semen analysis today... we will get results back monday. and im also doing a trigger shot on monday morning. this is my first month on clomid so im super nervous! I had bloodwork done and she said my estrogen was up. which is great and she said that my body reacted well to clomid at 50mg. so I will ovulate 30hours after my trigger shot. so I will not O til cd15. Is this your first month on clomid? how many mgs are you on? did you have any side effects? are you doing and IUI or the trigger shot this month along w/ the clomid? Good luck to you!! what day do you usually O?


----------



## CRC25

mrsjett said:


> I saw my dr on May 9th. I had two follicles 0.94 & 1.38. I went back for a follow up u/s an they where 0.92 on rt & 1.9 on the left. I took clomid cycle day 3-7. My cycle started on 4/21/2011. I have a four day cycle an they are average 29 days. I am currently on cd17. I took an opk on cd 16 an it was + an it is today cd 17 as well. I showed on my charts that i was due to ovulate on cd16. My question is it possible that i ovulated & released a viable egg with my follies that size?
> The dr sent me home with my trigger shot to take Sunday which will be cycle day 19 for me an this is when he say they should be the size 2.0 an better. Im confused because i feel the twinges and bloating an cramps on both sides mainly my left but i know i am ovulating naturally now an i always have but i have these injections to give my self. Do I trigger cause I feel if wait till sunday i will miss out on my egg! What should i do? I thought after you recieve the first smiley face or positive opk you ovulate 12-36 hrs later?

I def. would be scared to do the trigger on top of already ovulating.... Can you call the office? is there like an emergency number or something. b/c it doesnt make much since to do the shot if you already O'd!


----------



## LesleyL

are you girls using opks with the clomid?? cause i did this month (first month of clomid 50 mg cd5-9) and i never got a positive. did them from days 10-21 2x/day. i did have cramping from cd 13-16 so i don't know what to think???? no bloods or scans scheduled for this month. i don't know if i missed the surge somehow or just didn't ovulate. i saved all the opks to take to the doctor when i schedule for next wk...any thoughts? or past experiences?


----------



## Jasiellover

CRC25 said:


> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Can I join you? I just took my first round of clomid cycle day 5-9 and finished my last pill yesterday. Currently on CD10 :)
> 
> Welcome!! I took clomid on cd 5-9 as well! IM cd11 today. I went and had my u/s today and I had four follicles!! I had on one side 17 , 14 , and 11 and on the other side I had one that was 14. my dh also had a semen analysis today... we will get results back monday. and im also doing a trigger shot on monday morning. this is my first month on clomid so im super nervous! I had bloodwork done and she said my estrogen was up. which is great and she said that my body reacted well to clomid at 50mg. so I will ovulate 30hours after my trigger shot. so I will not O til cd15. Is this your first month on clomid? how many mgs are you on? did you have any side effects? are you doing and IUI or the trigger shot this month along w/ the clomid? Good luck to you!! what day do you usually O?Click to expand...

That's exciting!! I hope you get your BFP! I don't have any ultrasounds or anything my doctor told me if I am not either prego or have my period within 30 days she will up the dose. That kind of upsets me I wish that I could get an ultrasound to see :/ I did have side effects, back pain, weird feeling while trying to sleep like dizziness, loss of appetite, and a lot of cramping I still feel cramping I feel like I'm getting my period! What side effects did you have? Lol I'm only on 50 mg right now and I REALLY don't want my dose to be upped so that's another reason why I wish that I was being monitored! Oh & I don't usually O on my own or if I do-- rarely with very irregular periods so I have no idea!


----------



## missangie

going to be stalking this thread as I will be starting clomid in June after I see the F.S. June 3rd! (or at least I was told I would be give clomid then... ive already had some bloodwork done and ultrasounds and everything has came back normal so far and we are doing OH SA tomorrow and then I do CD22 bloods next week) I wish you all luck with clomid!


----------



## CRC25

Jasiellover said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Can I join you? I just took my first round of clomid cycle day 5-9 and finished my last pill yesterday. Currently on CD10 :)
> 
> Welcome!! I took clomid on cd 5-9 as well! IM cd11 today. I went and had my u/s today and I had four follicles!! I had on one side 17 , 14 , and 11 and on the other side I had one that was 14. my dh also had a semen analysis today... we will get results back monday. and im also doing a trigger shot on monday morning. this is my first month on clomid so im super nervous! I had bloodwork done and she said my estrogen was up. which is great and she said that my body reacted well to clomid at 50mg. so I will ovulate 30hours after my trigger shot. so I will not O til cd15. Is this your first month on clomid? how many mgs are you on? did you have any side effects? are you doing and IUI or the trigger shot this month along w/ the clomid? Good luck to you!! what day do you usually O?Click to expand...
> 
> That's exciting!! I hope you get your BFP! I don't have any ultrasounds or anything my doctor told me if I am not either prego or have my period within 30 days she will up the dose. That kind of upsets me I wish that I could get an ultrasound to see :/ I did have side effects, back pain, weird feeling while trying to sleep like dizziness, loss of appetite, and a lot of cramping I still feel cramping I feel like I'm getting my period! What side effects did you have? Lol I'm only on 50 mg right now and I REALLY don't want my dose to be upped so that's another reason why I wish that I was being monitored! Oh & I don't usually O on my own or if I do-- rarely with very irregular periods so I have no idea!Click to expand...

I would def. want to be monitored since your cycles are so irregular and you dont ovulate. I would ask for the trigger shot so that you know you are ovulating!!! I wouldnt wont to up the does without being monitored first. I didnt have any side effects. maybe a little more moody then normal... but what do you expect w/ hormones! lol.... but if i were you I would def. ask for u/s to see the follicles and see how your responding. did you do any bloodwork?? when do you go back to the doc? when is af due?


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> are you girls using opks with the clomid?? cause i did this month (first month of clomid 50 mg cd5-9) and i never got a positive. did them from days 10-21 2x/day. i did have cramping from cd 13-16 so i don't know what to think???? no bloods or scans scheduled for this month. i don't know if i missed the surge somehow or just didn't ovulate. i saved all the opks to take to the doctor when i schedule for next wk...any thoughts? or past experiences?

I havent started trying to use the opks yet... I do tempting and i do opks every month... im cd12 today... im goin to start doing them today. IM doing the trigger shot on monday morning which would be cd14 and then it says you O 24-36 hrs after shot... so guess I will be Oing on cd15. I really want to have an iui this month but im waiting to see the results of my dh SA and go from there!! but that is very strange that you never saw the positive. do you usually use them like before the clomid???


----------



## Jasiellover

missangie said:


> going to be stalking this thread as I will be starting clomid in June after I see the F.S. June 3rd! (or at least I was told I would be give clomid then... ive already had some bloodwork done and ultrasounds and everything has came back normal so far and we are doing OH SA tomorrow and then I do CD22 bloods next week) I wish you all luck with clomid!

Yay that is so exciting! I hope the time goes really fast for you! :) & thank you! :flower:

and CRC25 I think they want to see what dose gets me to ovulate before they monitor me. That's why if my period doesn't show up within 30 days they will up the dose. But it's stupid cause I thought some woman can ovulate later, uhh just hope one of the two comes within 30 days :wacko: That's good you didn't really have any side effects. I didn't have anything done since taking the clomid. I don't have a date set to go back to the doc I just have to call with my results in 30 days. I don't weigh much and it gets me nervous thinking I may have to take 100mg and the effects it will have on me :nope:


----------



## LesleyL

i used opks for about 5 months before i finally got the doc to believe me i wasn't ovulating. so i think i still didn't ovulate on the 50 mg.


----------



## CRC25

Jasiellover said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> going to be stalking this thread as I will be starting clomid in June after I see the F.S. June 3rd! (or at least I was told I would be give clomid then... ive already had some bloodwork done and ultrasounds and everything has came back normal so far and we are doing OH SA tomorrow and then I do CD22 bloods next week) I wish you all luck with clomid!
> 
> Yay that is so exciting! I hope the time goes really fast for you! :) & thank you! :flower:
> 
> and CRC25 I think they want to see what dose gets me to ovulate before they monitor me. That's why if my period doesn't show up within 30 days they will up the dose. But it's stupid cause I thought some woman can ovulate later, uhh just hope one of the two comes within 30 days :wacko: That's good you didn't really have any side effects. I didn't have anything done since taking the clomid. I don't have a date set to go back to the doc I just have to call with my results in 30 days. I don't weigh much and it gets me nervous thinking I may have to take 100mg and the effects it will have on me :nope:Click to expand...

wonder why your doc. wouldnt try the trigger shot to make you O before uping the dose?? I understand why they arent monitoring you the first month.... I would really want to be monitored before being uped in dose. thats my opinion. I really hope that if your dose goes up that you dont have anymore s/e. so are you cd12 today??? I am. and im waiting to O now....been testing w/ opks still no postive... but will be doing my shot on monday and will O 23-36 hrs after!! so im getting excited. was told not to start bding til tom. so will bd sun monday and tuesday! hope thats enough. waiting on dh sa and will get results on monday for that... if low sperm count going to see if we can do an IUI and help our chances! fingers crossed we dont have to do it b/c insurance wont pay anything! so would cost another 400 for just the IUI... :( it would be worth it for a bfp and healthy baby!!


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> i used opks for about 5 months before i finally got the doc to believe me i wasn't ovulating. so i think i still didn't ovulate on the 50 mg.

are you going to be asking for the trigger shot to help you O ro do you think you will have your dose upped to help??


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm on my 2nd clomid cycle. 

I've had really bad cramps and cystic acne breakouts since I started using it though. Oh and crazy she-man mood swings :D

Good Luck !


----------



## Grumblebea

Well I took it last cycle bfn. I went in on Friday for cd 2 scan and I have a 17mm residual follicle on right ovary which was dominate ovary last cycle. I'm not able to take it this cycle because of old follicle and if I did I would have a big mess. It obviously worked great at stimulating my ovaries... Perhaps too good. Hope it works better for you ladies. GL.


----------



## Grumblebea

CRC25 said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> I took 50mg days 4-8, I O on my own but doc thought my progesterone was a little low (9) and now with clomid its 14.4... 11 DPO and still waiting](*,)
> 
> when will you test??? when is af due? keep me posted in your journey!Click to expand...

I got her on the 12th.


----------



## Jasiellover

CRC25 said:


> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missangie said:
> 
> 
> going to be stalking this thread as I will be starting clomid in June after I see the F.S. June 3rd! (or at least I was told I would be give clomid then... ive already had some bloodwork done and ultrasounds and everything has came back normal so far and we are doing OH SA tomorrow and then I do CD22 bloods next week) I wish you all luck with clomid!
> 
> Yay that is so exciting! I hope the time goes really fast for you! :) & thank you! :flower:
> 
> and CRC25 I think they want to see what dose gets me to ovulate before they monitor me. That's why if my period doesn't show up within 30 days they will up the dose. But it's stupid cause I thought some woman can ovulate later, uhh just hope one of the two comes within 30 days :wacko: That's good you didn't really have any side effects. I didn't have anything done since taking the clomid. I don't have a date set to go back to the doc I just have to call with my results in 30 days. I don't weigh much and it gets me nervous thinking I may have to take 100mg and the effects it will have on me :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> wonder why your doc. wouldnt try the trigger shot to make you O before uping the dose?? I understand why they arent monitoring you the first month.... I would really want to be monitored before being uped in dose. thats my opinion. I really hope that if your dose goes up that you dont have anymore s/e. so are you cd12 today??? I am. and im waiting to O now....been testing w/ opks still no postive... but will be doing my shot on monday and will O 23-36 hrs after!! so im getting excited. was told not to start bding til tom. so will bd sun monday and tuesday! hope thats enough. waiting on dh sa and will get results on monday for that... if low sperm count going to see if we can do an IUI and help our chances! fingers crossed we dont have to do it b/c insurance wont pay anything! so would cost another 400 for just the IUI... :( it would be worth it for a bfp and healthy baby!!Click to expand...

You're right I should def ask about being monitored before my dose is increased. I am on CD 12! I am using opks as well and not a positive yet. I hope that I get one before traveling Thursday. My doctor didn't even mention a trigger shot as something she would do. Argggh I'm getting frustrated lol! I hope I just fall prego this time around so I wouldn't have to worry about it. :dohh:


----------



## LesleyL

yes my doc didn't mention a trigger shot either. i am going to call tomorrow and make an appt. it'll be cd 27 for me, and i'm supposed to see him cd 30. took a hpt test today-neg. i wouldn't know how many dpo it was, since i don't get my period and never got pos opk. no symptoms or anything though. i'm curious to see if my doc will up the dose or not. when i started the clomid he said i'd do 2 months of each dose, if needbe.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls feel like crap today my cold has come back again well girls cant believe i have been a sleep for a hour never fall asleep threw the day i most be ill x x x


----------



## Jasiellover

LesleyL said:


> yes my doc didn't mention a trigger shot either. i am going to call tomorrow and make an appt. it'll be cd 27 for me, and i'm supposed to see him cd 30. took a hpt test today-neg. i wouldn't know how many dpo it was, since i don't get my period and never got pos opk. no symptoms or anything though. i'm curious to see if my doc will up the dose or not. when i started the clomid he said i'd do 2 months of each dose, if needbe.


Really? Well I hope all goes well and let me know what he says about the trigger shot! :flower:


----------



## Jasiellover

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls feel like crap today my cold has come back again well girls cant believe i have been a sleep for a hour never fall asleep threw the day i most be ill x x x

Aww I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## LesleyL

will do:) and caz-hope you feel better soon


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just waiting to go the gym weather he is crap rain rain wish the sun would come out still ill cant stop weeing x x x


----------



## aliwnec10

well girls... i ovulated 5 days early so it shortened my normal 35 day cycle! YAY! I got my smiley on friday and i O on saturday (felt it all day). I'm going to try to hold out to test until the 26th. TRY is the key word. ;)


----------



## CRC25

aliwnec10 said:


> well girls... i ovulated 5 days early so it shortened my normal 35 day cycle! YAY! I got my smiley on friday and i O on saturday (felt it all day). I'm going to try to hold out to test until the 26th. TRY is the key word. ;)

Yah!! good luck help you catch that egg! :)


----------



## CRC25

Update! I gave myself the trigger shot this morning at 10:00 am . FS said should O between 24-36 hrs and would peak around 30 hours.... so she said to make sure to bd tonight and tom. before 4pm.... fingers crossed girls! also called today and got dh SA results and she didnt give me a number but she did tell me to tell my dh that he is a ROCKSTAR!!! im assuming that means his numbers were awesome!! im excited... so glad he is taking all his vitamins everyday!!! :) so Im suppose to O tom sometime which would make me CD15..... do you think its too much to bd tom. morn. after bding tonight and again before 4 pm tom??? i want his sperm too be good.... do you think I should just bd tonight and and again tom. early afternoon before the 30 hour peak?? Help!


----------



## LesleyL

i would say just once a day.....


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> i would say just once a day.....

Today is my offical O day!!! yah! :) tom.. I will be in the two week wait! im getting excited..... how are you feeling? Im cd15 today :)


----------



## LesleyL

good luck! hope it works for you!!!


doing ok here. just bummed the clomid didn't work. guess we will find out what is going on on monday..........


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> good luck! hope it works for you!!!
> 
> 
> doing ok here. just bummed the clomid didn't work. guess we will find out what is going on on monday..........

when is af due for you???


----------



## LesleyL

no clue...i don't get af on my own. my doc said to treat the clomid cycle like a 30 day menstrual cycle....so i am on cd 28 now.


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> no clue...i don't get af on my own. my doc said to treat the clomid cycle like a 30 day menstrual cycle....so i am on cd 28 now.

so on cd30 do you call the office and they give you the med to make you start af??? and will you do clomid next month??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling x x x


----------



## Want2bMum

hello!!!

I am on round 1 clomid, 100mg.
my question is: how do you test for your surge? using OPKs? doesn't clomid create false positive though? So I am taking day 5 to day 9, when do I start testing?

thank you


----------



## CRC25

Want2bMum said:


> hello!!!
> 
> I am on round 1 clomid, 100mg.
> my question is: how do you test for your surge? using OPKs? doesn't clomid create false positive though? So I am taking day 5 to day 9, when do I start testing?
> 
> thank you

 Ive read online it only takes a few days after you last clomid pill you can start testing w/ opks. I would say around cd 12 or cd13... depending on your cd lengths Good luck to you!!


----------



## LesleyL

yes my doc suggested opks also. starting cd 10. 


crc- i have a refill of provera. i need a pelvic exam on cd (tomorrow- he didn't have any openings until monday, cd 34) he is def giving me another supply of clomid, i just don't know what dose. he said he'd do 6 months then i'd have to go to fertility specialist. i am requesting a cd21 progesterone or u/s this next cycle so i know for sure if i o'd or not. i don't like guessing. 


on a good note- i dry heaved over my toilet for like 10 minutes last night. it's prob just a coincidence though.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to all well think i have got ibs my lower abdomen is paining x x


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> yes my doc suggested opks also. starting cd 10.
> 
> 
> crc- i have a refill of provera. i need a pelvic exam on cd (tomorrow- he didn't have any openings until monday, cd 34) he is def giving me another supply of clomid, i just don't know what dose. he said he'd do 6 months then i'd have to go to fertility specialist. i am requesting a cd21 progesterone or u/s this next cycle so i know for sure if i o'd or not. i don't like guessing.
> 
> 
> on a good note- i dry heaved over my toilet for like 10 minutes last night. it's prob just a coincidence though.

so your going monday for you pelvic exam? Yeah i would def. request they do something to confirm that you did indeed O. im glad my fs is following me all the way thru the cycle to confirm that I had follicles and that i responded well to the 50mg dose of clomid and that I did the trigger shot to make sure I O'd and they will confirm I O'd on my blood test on cd21 which is monday for me too. what dose you on now of clomid?


----------



## CRC25

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls good luck to all well think i have got ibs my lower abdomen is paining x x

How many dpo are you??? Hope you feel better! :) when will you test?


----------



## caz & bob

Want2bMum said:


> hello!!!
> 
> I am on round 1 clomid, 100mg.
> my question is: how do you test for your surge? using OPKs? doesn't clomid create false positive though? So I am taking day 5 to day 9, when do I start testing?
> 
> thank you

if you leave it 3 or 4 days after your last pill it should be fine hun x x x


----------



## Want2bMum

Thank you!!!

Another question....

I noticed some EWCM today, not the very very fertile type yet but I would usually expect this kind of cm 3/4days before the proper one that signals O.

I am still on day 3 of clomid.... my question is: is it possible to O the day of the last dose or soon after like the day after or so?
Did anybody else experience this?
Any advise welcome!!!!

thank you


----------



## LesleyL

50 mg days 4-8. didn't get 2nd month's dosing yet. i will this monday.


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> 50 mg days 4-8. didn't get 2nd month's dosing yet. i will this monday.

Are you getting the same dose? and taking it on the same dose? are you going to request scans or bloodwork this month?


----------



## LesleyL

i don't know what dose i'll get. we discussed 2 months of 50 mg, 2 of 100, and 2 of 150 then that is it. i am for sure requesting scans or blood work, whichever he wants to do. as long as i get monitored somehow in june.


----------



## iluvmysam

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum but I'm so glad to have found it! I'm also TTC and I'm now on my 2nd round of clomid (50 mg). Dr told me I didn't ovulate last month - although I did have a lot of ovary pain on the right side right around cd 15 last month. Nothing but BFN's though!:nope: 

I did end up with a really long cycle last month (43 days) and a heavy AF to boot:growlmad: Dr put me on prometrium to stop the bleeding. I'm now on cd 14 of round two so hopefully this will do the trick! I go for a progesterone test on cd 21 to see whether or not I ovulated this time. 

I got pregnant on round 1 of clomid five years ago and had a beautiful baby boy. Here's hoping you all get BFP's while using clomid!!!:thumbup:


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> i don't know what dose i'll get. we discussed 2 months of 50 mg, 2 of 100, and 2 of 150 then that is it. i am for sure requesting scans or blood work, whichever he wants to do. as long as i get monitored somehow in june.

yes, I agree with you. You def. need to be monitored to see how your responding, and to make sure that you O'd. Good luck to you. let us know your new plan of care! :)


----------



## CRC25

iluvmysam said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum but I'm so glad to have found it! I'm also TTC and I'm now on my 2nd round of clomid (50 mg). Dr told me I didn't ovulate last month - although I did have a lot of ovary pain on the right side right around cd 15 last month. Nothing but BFN's though!:nope:
> 
> I did end up with a really long cycle last month (43 days) and a heavy AF to boot:growlmad: Dr put me on prometrium to stop the bleeding. I'm now on cd 14 of round two so hopefully this will do the trick! I go for a progesterone test on cd 21 to see whether or not I ovulated this time.
> 
> I got pregnant on round 1 of clomid five years ago and had a beautiful baby boy. Here's hoping you all get BFP's while using clomid!!!:thumbup:

welcome! Glad to hear that your doctor has you under good care. when do you usually O??? I did a trigger shot this month to make sure I O'd. Im on cd17 today/ 2dpo. This is my first month on clomid. Im excited to be trying something new. I too have a blood test on cd21. which is monday for me!! yah! do you know what the progesterone level is suppose to be on cd21 after taking clomid? Good luck to you this month! :)


----------



## iluvmysam

Thanks! I don't know for sure but I think I read somewhere that you need to have a number above 10 on the progesterone blood work to indicate that you did indeed ovulate. I go on 5/26 Thursday, that would be cd 21 for me. I'm on cd 14 today and I don't feel anything like last cycle. I had the a lot of ovarian discomfort starting on cd 15 - not looking forward to that this time around if it happens. Do you do OPKs? I tried my first today and the line was really light so I'm guessing its a negative. I've heard that sometimes the OPKs aren't reliable? Have you tried & do they work for you?


----------



## LesleyL

welcome iluvmysam:) glad you could join us and good luck!


----------



## yazzy

iluvmysam - I will also be having my cd21 progesterone done on May 26th! I took my first round of clomid this month cd2-6...cd15 today and no signs of O. Although on wednesday cd13 I had a few cramps and a tiny bit of pinkish blood so I don't know what that was about.


----------



## CRC25

iluvmysam said:


> Thanks! I don't know for sure but I think I read somewhere that you need to have a number above 10 on the progesterone blood work to indicate that you did indeed ovulate. I go on 5/26 Thursday, that would be cd 21 for me. I'm on cd 14 today and I don't feel anything like last cycle. I had the a lot of ovarian discomfort starting on cd 15 - not looking forward to that this time around if it happens. Do you do OPKs? I tried my first today and the line was really light so I'm guessing its a negative. I've heard that sometimes the OPKs aren't reliable? Have you tried & do they work for you?

I used them all my cyles before using clomid and the trigger shot. and I always got postives. but this month I didnt use them. I just bd'd within in normal time frame of having the trigger shot! praying it worked. my f/s said not to mess with opks and having the trigger shot so I tried a couple and starting getting discouraged so I just gave up! lol.... good luck to you! Im excited to go monday for test but will have to wait til tuesday for results :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday wooppp well still got sore bbs still weeing alot and have ibs hope its all good sign for my bfp x x x


----------



## CRC25

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls happy friday wooppp well still got sore bbs still weeing alot and have ibs hope its all good sign for my bfp x x x

good luck! when is af due? when will you test? did you have an u/s to check your response to the clomid??


----------



## iluvmysam

CRC25 - Good luck on your progesterone test on Mon! 

CAZ - they all sound like good symptoms to me! Good Luck!

I'm on cd15 and took my second OPT today and got another negative. I've decided to just make sure to so the db every other day and see what happens at this point!


----------



## LesleyL

iluvmysam...sounds good. i think this next clomid cycle i am nixing the opks all together. all they did was stress me out.


----------



## caz & bob

CRC25 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls happy friday wooppp well still got sore bbs still weeing alot and have ibs hope its all good sign for my bfp x x x
> 
> good luck! when is af due? when will you test? did you have an u/s to check your response to the clomid??Click to expand...

hiya hun i am testing if i don't get af on the 25th i have had them before hun i respond really well to it i have 1 tube and i have had 6 losses 2 of my clomid last time when i was on 50mg now hes put me on 100mg fx for all of us x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good i am just chilling still weeing alot and still have sore bbs and i am full of a cold are hay fever x x x


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey all, tomorrow I'll be start cycle 3 on clomid 50mg, have you had scan every month? 1st month I did and ovulated from both ovaries and second month on clomid I didn't!? So hopefully i will this month!


----------



## LesleyL

good luck danielle! why are they keeping you on the 50mg though if it didn't work last month????


----------



## CRC25

caz & bob said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls happy friday wooppp well still got sore bbs still weeing alot and have ibs hope its all good sign for my bfp x x x
> 
> good luck! when is af due? when will you test? did you have an u/s to check your response to the clomid??Click to expand...
> 
> hiya hun i am testing if i don't get af on the 25th i have had them before hun i respond really well to it i have 1 tube and i have had 6 losses 2 of my clomid last time when i was on 50mg now hes put me on 100mg fx for all of us x x xClick to expand...

thats awesome you have good response! praying you get a BFP and not af! good luck. Your not going to test before af is due??? you have self control :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week x x x


----------



## iluvmysam

Hi Ladies,

No side effects or symptoms yet on this second round of clomid (50 mg). I'm on cd17 and dh and I are doing the bd every other day! Does the clomid make any of you really horny? I think its a side effect for me as it was last month around this time. Dr thinks this round would be a bust since my last period was so heavy and lasted so long. OPK's are still negative! I hope my dr. is wrong and this round does the trick!


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck hun the horny ness could be a symptom hun i haven't had it haha x x x


----------



## iluvmysam

Yazzy- That could be a sign of ovulation. OPK didn't work for me when I got pregnant with my son after using 1 round of clomid (50mg). The only sign of ovulation then was a bit of spotting and a little from my right ovary. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## anniexfares

Hi ladies :) I started my very first round of 50mg Clomid in March, I did ovulate but did not get pregnant. Then my second round in April, I ovulated as well only this time I did find out I was pregnant. I got my first positive hpt on 5/14. My doctor wanted me to come in asap, so I went on on 5/17. He did blood work, and told me to call back the next day to schedule and appointment for an ultrasound in a couple of weeks. A couple hours later they called me back asking me to go do some more blood work on 5/19. They said that my HCG was 86, and they wanted to make sure it was going up like it should. Well, I did my bloodwork and the next day he called me back and told me that my HCG had dropped to a 77, and my progesterone was only at 2. He said since I was only about 4.5 weeks along, that I should miscarry soon and it would be like a period. I started bleeding yesterday early in the morning, and am still passing everything today. I am soooo nervous to try again, I want to more than anything... but I am scared that it will happen again. We have tried for 3 years now, and did not think getting pregnant was possible for me. I would like to try the Clomid again, but after reading tons of info online last night, I read that there are tons of women who get pregnant within 2-4 weeks of their miscarriage. Some say that your body is more fertile at this time, and that your hormones will have a boost -- but I have no idea if this is true. I am curious if I will have to use the Clomid again to get pregnant. My doctor had mentioned that since my levels were low, he would like to sit down and talk to us about options of putting me on estrogen(?) or progesterone before I even get a positive test again. I am just so confused at this point :( Has anyone else ever been in this position? I would love to get pregnant again asap, but I am afraid it wont happen again. I am sorry this was so long, I just really needed someone to talk to. Good luck to all of you ladies on Clomid, it does work! I did have a m/c, but I never in my wildest dreams thought I would ever get pregnant.


----------



## LesleyL

aw sorry to hear about your loss annie. that is great that you know you can get pregnant, but aweful that the miscarriage had to happen. my heart goes out to you. hope you can get pregnant again soon.


----------



## missangie

Sorry about your loss Annie. I cant even imagine what it must be like to finally see a BFP and then have it taken away. I have heard that you are often more fertile right afterwards. I havent been in your position but Im crossing my fingers that you will recieve good news soon!


----------



## missangie

I see the FS this Friday where I am hoping to be prescribed clomid since I have not been ovulating (4 periods since stopping bc April '10 and 2 were provera induced, I guess 5 if you count the withdrawal bleed from stopping bc) I have CD22 bloods tuesday and then the appt friday. We will also find out DH's semen analysis results then. I was told at my last appt that i would be given clomid most likely depending on blood results and SA results. I wanna speed things along and am tempted to start provera after I do the bloodwork Tuesday evening so that if I do in fact get clomid on friday I will be a few days closer to actually getting to use it. haha is that horrible for me to even be thinking to do that? its just a few days but I have been waiting so long and am excited to actually have something to help me ovulate. IMPATIENT ;-)


----------



## LesleyL

lol that is funny cause i am doing the same thing with the provera. i think i am going to fill the script and start it tomorrow......it will be cd 34 for me and neg hpt and no period after the clomid. i have had 3 periods induced by provera since stopping bcp in may 2010.....in the same position as you. clomid, cycle 1 a fail...on to cycle 2.


----------



## missangie

Alright Lesley, we have been TTC for about the same time then. Fingers crossed you get your BFP on clomid cycle 2 and me on clomid cycle 1 and then we can be bump buddies ;-) (im trying the whole positive thinking approach haha) so im assuming you didnt ovulate on your first cycle of clomid?


----------



## LesleyL

sounds good missangie:) the doctor did not do bloods or a scan which is crap- i wish i would have requested them. please get your doctor to do one or the other so you know for sure if you ovulate. 

I did opks from cd 10 until cd 22 twice a day. every single opk looked the same- all negative. the lines did not fluctuate at all. i never got cramping or anything. my doctor told me to go off of a 30 day cycle, and make an appt on cd 30 to have a pelvic exam to check for cysts from the clomid. i couldn't go on cd 30 because the office was closed-i go tomorrow late afternoon.

i saw that. i started ttc right after my wedding, may 8th of last year. if i would have known it would be this hard for me, i would have started trying a long time ago!!

hope we can be bump buddies.

let me know if he gives you the clomid script at your appt:)


----------



## LesleyL

hi there! got back from my doctors appt today. had a pelvic exam-no cysts. the doc agrees that 50 mg did not work for me, so now it is on to 100 mg for june. i just got back from cvs with my provera, clomid, tampax, and always:) haha


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> hi there! got back from my doctors appt today. had a pelvic exam-no cysts. the doc agrees that 50 mg did not work for me, so now it is on to 100 mg for june. i just got back from cvs with my provera, clomid, tampax, and always:) haha

Thats a good combo of items! def. are all needed :) Im really hoping that the 100mg works for you this month and you get your bfp! are you going to be monitored so you know you O???


----------



## LesleyL

no i may sure i asked him. he said the opks are fine. he said they are very reliable if i use them like i was using them. he said if i don't get my period on my own, i know i didn't ovulate. he said if i have to do the 150 mg he would def monitor me...but for now he said it is not necessary.


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> no i may sure i asked him. he said the opks are fine. he said they are very reliable if i use them like i was using them. he said if i don't get my period on my own, i know i didn't ovulate. he said if i have to do the 150 mg he would def monitor me...but for now he said it is not necessary.

Thats all good! im glad you have a game plan! im excited for you.. .how soon after you take the meds you got will af arrive?


----------



## LesleyL

i started the provera today. i take it for 10 days....that takes me until june 1st. i usually start af 4 days after the last pill- june 5th. it'll prob last until the 10th. the clomid will start on cd 4, which should be around june 8th i'm thinking. my body has been responding to the provera the same way each time (this is my 4th cycle on it) soooo hopefully i am right with the dates. if i o'd, i think it'll be around the 16-18th, give or take a few days. i am excited! i hope it works:)


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> i started the provera today. i take it for 10 days....that takes me until june 1st. i usually start af 4 days after the last pill- june 5th. it'll prob last until the 10th. the clomid will start on cd 4, which should be around june 8th i'm thinking. my body has been responding to the provera the same way each time (this is my 4th cycle on it) soooo hopefully i am right with the dates. if i o'd, i think it'll be around the 16-18th, give or take a few days. i am excited! i hope it works:)

It is so funny to me that you counted and dated out all of that because I did THE SAME THING! I am going to start Provera tomorrow. JUNE IS GOING TO BE A GOOD MONTH!!!


----------



## CRC25

LesleyL said:


> i started the provera today. i take it for 10 days....that takes me until june 1st. i usually start af 4 days after the last pill- june 5th. it'll prob last until the 10th. the clomid will start on cd 4, which should be around june 8th i'm thinking. my body has been responding to the provera the same way each time (this is my 4th cycle on it) soooo hopefully i am right with the dates. if i o'd, i think it'll be around the 16-18th, give or take a few days. i am excited! i hope it works:)

Wow, sounds like you have an awesome game plan! Im very excited for you! praying you get a BFP this month!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x


----------



## CRC25

Well I finally got my progesterone level today it was 48.9. The nurse said that anything over 20 is good! so it means I O'd which I was hoping I did since I did the trigger shot this month on top of the clomid.... well im 7dpo today, and now I wait :(


----------



## CRC25

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x

So sorry af got you :( glad you had good workout! dont know anything about softcups sorry :(


----------



## LesleyL

crc...sounds really good! good luck!

missangie...i know, it is a bit much. i counted it out like that last month also haha. we are pretty much on the same cycle here it seems. i took 2nd provera pill today. making me very tired.


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> crc...sounds really good! good luck!
> 
> missangie...i know, it is a bit much. i counted it out like that last month also haha. we are pretty much on the same cycle here it seems. i took 2nd provera pill today. making me very tired.

I took the first provera pill today... I better get clomid at my appt friday or I will be REALLY bummed. I dont see any reason why I wouldnt get it.

Went in today for all my blood work today. 7 tubes of blood and the guy was a huge creep/jerk, I hate . It amazes how much blood work and how many vaginal exams and how many cups of pee and how many negative OPKs I have had to go through these past however many months we have been TTC! (Im sure you can all relate!)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym now chilling x x x


----------



## LesleyL

missangie-yes! i know. feel the same way too


----------



## missangie

my progesterone level was .3 glad there is now proof that I dont ovulate like I should be!


----------



## LesleyL

aw:( it has to be above what to know u o'd???? 10, i think.


----------



## caz & bob

well girls cant believe it just gone the toilet my af is stopping its been light medium light today weird x x x


----------



## iluvmysam

Hi all! I just had my 21 day progesterone test done today and so now I wait! I really hope I o'd although all of the OPK were negative. I had some light spotting toady also but it was brownish? Sorry I know TMI!!! My lower back is killing me -kinda like AF pain?!? Don't know what that is all about?:wacko:


----------



## LesleyL

good luck ladies! caz- u took a hpt right?????


----------



## CRC25

iluvmysam said:


> Hi all! I just had my 21 day progesterone test done today and so now I wait! I really hope I o'd although all of the OPK were negative. I had some light spotting toady also but it was brownish? Sorry I know TMI!!! My lower back is killing me -kinda like AF pain?!? Don't know what that is all about?:wacko:

I had my cd21 bloodwork done on monday and I found out tues that I did O... my results were 48.9... Praying you did O! and you caught that little egg! :) what day af due?


----------



## caz & bob

LesleyL said:


> good luck ladies! caz- u took a hpt right?????

no hun think its just the clomid because i am on 100mg a higher does x x x


----------



## iluvmysam

CRC25 said:


> iluvmysam said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I just had my 21 day progesterone test done today and so now I wait! I really hope I o'd although all of the OPK were negative. I had some light spotting toady also but it was brownish? Sorry I know TMI!!! My lower back is killing me -kinda like AF pain?!? Don't know what that is all about?:wacko:
> 
> I had my cd21 bloodwork done on monday and I found out tues that I did O... my results were 48.9... Praying you did O! and you caught that little egg! :) what day af due?Click to expand...

Hard to say - my cycles are really off! Last month my cycle lasted 43 days and the month before only 32. So I can't pinpoint an exact date. I haven't got my progesterone results back yet :telephone:- still waiting for that call! Keeping my fingers crossed that I o'd!


----------



## yazzy

I had my cd21 bloods taken yesterday aswell :) no idea if the hospital are going to contact me...completely forgot to ask that but I guess they will if they need to. No idea if I O'd or not but astleast i'll be prepared for next month if I need to start the clomid again.

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## CRC25

well im only 10dpo today and I got a bfn! its a bad thing and a good thing. the trigger shot is out of my system :) but Its sad b/c its negative. :( well Im going to wait and retest monday or tuesday. af due Tuesday. If negative this month going to see if im eligible for an IUI for the month of June. just want to help that sperm get a little closer to that eggy! :) Praying You girls did indeed O and you both caught that egg!! :)


----------



## iluvmysam

CRC25 said:


> well im only 10dpo today and I got a bfn! its a bad thing and a good thing. the trigger shot is out of my system :) but Its sad b/c its negative. :( well Im going to wait and retest monday or tuesday. af due Tuesday. If negative this month going to see if im eligible for an IUI for the month of June. just want to help that sperm get a little closer to that eggy! :) Praying You girls did indeed O and you both caught that egg!! :)

Maybe its still too early! Good luck next week! I just got my cd21 progesterone results and the nurse said that I did ovulate! Hopefully something sticks this month!:happydance:


----------



## claireghaly

Hi Ladies,

I used Clomid last year after TTC for nearly 4 yrs. i only had to take one cycle and fell pregnant straight away :) Hope you all have as much luck as I did


----------



## caz & bob

crc get some soft cups hun it keep the sperm near the cervix you can put it in after sex her hun hes a video of them x https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials x x x


----------



## missangie

pretty bummed ladies. I was really hoping to get prescribed the clomid today at my appointment but dr is having me do hsg first. I suppose I should have realized that. did you all have to have the hsg before getting prescribed clomid? Im mostly bummed because he said i have to wait 30 days and either abstain from sex or use a condom and then if i dont get my period (which i doubt i will since i rarely ovulate) then take provera after the 30 days and then once the bleeding starts to call and schedule the hsg. I asked why I couldnt just take the provera now and he said because they dont want there to be any chance that i could be pregnant. So frusterating because I have been doing OPKs and temping and I dont ovulate so why do I have to wait? I am SO tired of waiting all the time for something. Wait for an appt. wait for a blood test. wait for another appt. wait for this, wait for that. AHHHHHHHH :-(


----------



## LesleyL

aw bummer missangie:( i had to do the same thing. they didn't tell me to obstain from sex though. i got my period and called on cd 1- they scheduled my hsg for about a week later. they wanted it in between the ending days of my period and the day i would ovulate (if i would on my own, which i don't..i guess cd 14 for medical purposes),

i'm not going to lie. the hsg sucked. they tell you that you will cramp- but it just plain old hurt. the pain only lasted for about 10 minutes though. i bled from the exam that day then it went away. it really is a good thing though...anything you read about hsgs say that you are way more fertile for the 3 months after you've had it done. 

good luck to you:)


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> aw bummer missangie:( i had to do the same thing. they didn't tell me to obstain from sex though. i got my period and called on cd 1- they scheduled my hsg for about a week later. they wanted it in between the ending days of my period and the day i would ovulate (if i would on my own, which i don't..i guess cd 14 for medical purposes),
> 
> i'm not going to lie. the hsg sucked. they tell you that you will cramp- but it just plain old hurt. the pain only lasted for about 10 minutes though. i bled from the exam that day then it went away. it really is a good thing though...anything you read about hsgs say that you are way more fertile for the 3 months after you've had it done.
> 
> good luck to you:)

Thanks Lesley! I have a friend who had the hsg and she said she cried during and the whole way home after the hsg. sooo im prepared for the worst i suppose that way maybe I will be surprised and it wont hurt as bad as I am preparing for!! 

Did you take provera to get a period in order to do the hsg then? As you may remember I started taking provera a couple days ago so I know Ill get my withdrawal bleed from that eventually. (I didnt tell my dr i was taking it again oops...) buuut I know Im not pregnant, in fact we havent even BD'd in over a week and my temps/opks havent shown that I have ovulated. So I may just call once i get the withdrawal bleed to schedule the hsg. My dr did say that if i were to get my period naturally before the 30 days to just schedule it then. Im sure it would be fine, he basically said the point in waiting is to make sure im really not pregnant before doing the hsg..... 

What do you think I should do? just schedule the hsg for after the withdrawal bleed from provera or do as my dr said and what ill have to do is after the withdrawal bleed have sex only with condoms or abstain for the 30 days and then take provera again and then schedule the hsg?


----------



## LesleyL

nah. i took the provera to induce it. i think you'd be ok to do the same. i'm on provera again now to. day 5 of a 10 day dosing.


----------



## marbles4776

Hello all I am 35, Starting clomid 100 mg tomorrow, trigger and IUI with monitoring, I recently found out that its call unexplained fertility, with a tubal 6 months ago... Anyone here with success stories? what is everyone else doing?:winkwink:


----------



## LesleyL

hi there marbles!~ i think most of us are on clomid right now. is this your first dose???? i was on 50 mg last month and did not ovulate, so i am on to 100 mg as soon as af comes next wk. best of luck to you:)


----------



## yazzy

missangie....I had to have a HSG before the clomid (well my fs gave me the clomid but said to wait before taking it). I had my HSG a week after my AF started, it did hurt me a bit but I was only a teeny bit achey afterwards. All was clear and I actually fell pregnant that month but it sadly ended in a mmc. I have heard the 3 months after your HSG you are more fertile. I am now on my first round of clomid cd23 - don't know when I O'd so no idea what dpo I am!


----------



## LesleyL

anyone have anything new going on????


----------



## CRC25

Well af came and im now cd3 and I went for my u/s today and I was cysts free! thank God! :) So the f/s decided for me to take clomid on cd3-7 instead of cd5-9. I responded very well last month so not sure why they switched the cd's.... does anyone know the difference of taking clomid on cd3-7 and cd5-9??? Well I go next week to have a test done to make sure that my tubes are free of fibroids and cysts... praying my results are good... gettng nervous :/ then I go for my u/s next week to see how I responded to the clomid and that day we will determine my trigger shot day and the day IM going to be doing my first IUI.... oh gosh Im really praying this is the month.... the f/s he really likes to pair up clomid and the iui... he said they go hand in hand... he said since im 25 and had conceived in the last year that it makes it a little more promising... but I dont want to get my hopes up too much! how is everyone else doing?>????


----------



## lcockroft31

Hi ive taken clomid for the first time this month and conceived. Hot flushes and head aches are the usual side effects for me.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck girls cr i take clomid 2-6 earlier you take it more eggs you get later you take it more quality eggs you get x x x


----------



## yazzy

CRC - sorry to hear AF got you but sounds like you are in good hands for this cycle. As Caz said above the earlier you take clomid the more eggs you get, the later you take it you get less eggs but better quality.

AFM - I think I am 9dpo today - could be more but no idea when I O'd so am going by the latest date that I think it happened. Nothing much going on here though so we will wait and see!


----------



## iluvmysam

Here's the latest: 

I'm on cd 27, no af:flower:, no early preggo symptoms:shrug: and the htp I took today was a bfn:cry:. I called my ob/gyn and she said I'm testing too early - I should test on cd 30 and that I *did *ovulate on this past round of clomid (so that's exciting):happydance:](*,)! I'm not sure when I o'd though - I'm thinking it was anywhere between cd 15-17 because that is when I had pain around my right ovary. So I guess I need to wait a few more days and test again. If I conceived wouldn't it be positive by now given the dates I though I o'd? Or at least wouldn't I be experiencing some early pregnancy symptoms? HELP!!!


----------



## Jasiellover

CRC25 said:


> Well af came and im now cd3 and I went for my u/s today and I was cysts free! thank God! :) So the f/s decided for me to take clomid on cd3-7 instead of cd5-9. I responded very well last month so not sure why they switched the cd's.... does anyone know the difference of taking clomid on cd3-7 and cd5-9??? Well I go next week to have a test done to make sure that my tubes are free of fibroids and cysts... praying my results are good... gettng nervous :/ then I go for my u/s next week to see how I responded to the clomid and that day we will determine my trigger shot day and the day IM going to be doing my first IUI.... oh gosh Im really praying this is the month.... the f/s he really likes to pair up clomid and the iui... he said they go hand in hand... he said since im 25 and had conceived in the last year that it makes it a little more promising... but I dont want to get my hopes up too much! how is everyone else doing?>????

Sorry to hear about AF showing up! My AF is still hidden and I posted a pic in the pregnancy test forums about a line that showed up after the limit last night and this morning. Wishful thinking ? Probably :nope: I'm trying to stay positive though. I'm glad to hear no cysts or anything. I wonder why they changed what cycle day you took clomid, maybe it has to do with ovulating earlier?


----------



## Jasiellover

iluvmysam said:


> Here's the latest:
> 
> I'm on cd 27, no af:flower:, no early preggo symptoms:shrug: and the htp I took today was a bfn:cry:. I called my ob/gyn and she said I'm testing too early - I should test on cd 30 and that I *did *ovulate on this past round of clomid (so that's exciting):happydance:](*,)! I'm not sure when I o'd though - I'm thinking it was anywhere between cd 15-17 because that is when I had pain around my right ovary. So I guess I need to wait a few more days and test again. If I conceived wouldn't it be positive by now given the dates I though I o'd? Or at least wouldn't I be experiencing some early pregnancy symptoms? HELP!!!

Yay hopefully AF stay away for both of us! I'm on CD 29


----------



## Danielle_jone

hey girls, new to the clomid world, wondering if anyone can help me with a couple questions...
1. Do you always go for scans/bloods when taking clomid?
2. Do you guys use OPK's while taking clomid to confirm O, or other methods?
I guess that is it for now, hehe, I go my HSG test fri then get clomid to start after I take the provera again (which i found brutal for light headness and hot flashes!!!) 

Looking forward to joining you guys for this thread! BABYDUST!!


----------



## LesleyL

hi danielle! it sounds like we are in the same boat. i had an hsg in march. i took clomid round 1 in april. it did not make me ovulate. i double the dose this month. i just started spotting today, so i think tomorrow will prob be cd 1 for me. i also take provera to induce af.

i seem to be the only one on these threads that has not had scans or bloods while taking the clomid. the doc says that it is not necessary just yet. he says i will either not ovulate (i use opks, no positive whatsoever on first dose; i took all the strips just to show him at my last visit) and not get a period, ovulate and get a period, or fall pregnant. 
i do not temp or anything-my work schedule doesn't let me keep good track of it.


----------



## iluvmysam

Well I think I'm out this cycle! I'm cd 29 and AF :witch: showed up this afternoon. Started as brown discharge a day or two ago and I got a little excited thinking it might be implantation bleeding. But when I wiped again earlier today I noticed a hint of darker pink so I think its the witch! I also have a lot of cramping :cry:.

I was really hoping this would be it! I haven't tested since cd 26 - :bfn:. My dr told me to test on cd 30 which is tomorrow. I only have one ept test left and I'm so scared of being disappointed. Could there still be a chance?:shrug:

I'm not sure I can withstand another round of clomid and progesterone - I don't handle the side effects so well. I'm thinking of taking a month off?!? I'm so confused and frustrated. This is my second round of 50 mg. Last time I was TTC, the clomid worked the first cycle.


----------



## LesleyL

don't get frustrated!!! there is still hope! take that hpt tomorrow:) good luck!!!


----------



## CRC25

Jasiellover said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well af came and im now cd3 and I went for my u/s today and I was cysts free! thank God! :) So the f/s decided for me to take clomid on cd3-7 instead of cd5-9. I responded very well last month so not sure why they switched the cd's.... does anyone know the difference of taking clomid on cd3-7 and cd5-9??? Well I go next week to have a test done to make sure that my tubes are free of fibroids and cysts... praying my results are good... gettng nervous :/ then I go for my u/s next week to see how I responded to the clomid and that day we will determine my trigger shot day and the day IM going to be doing my first IUI.... oh gosh Im really praying this is the month.... the f/s he really likes to pair up clomid and the iui... he said they go hand in hand... he said since im 25 and had conceived in the last year that it makes it a little more promising... but I dont want to get my hopes up too much! how is everyone else doing?>????
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF showing up! My AF is still hidden and I posted a pic in the pregnancy test forums about a line that showed up after the limit last night and this morning. Wishful thinking ? Probably :nope: I'm trying to stay positive though. I'm glad to hear no cysts or anything. I wonder why they changed what cycle day you took clomid, maybe it has to do with ovulating earlier?Click to expand...

I talked to the doc. today and he said that taking it earlier will make you have more eggs. So praying that happens for me!! oh wow your cd29 w/ no af in sight! sounds pretty promising... when will you test? do you have to take provera to help af start? are you have any symptoms?? ill try and find your hpt pic. :) good luck keep us posted!


----------



## CRC25

Danielle_jone said:


> hey girls, new to the clomid world, wondering if anyone can help me with a couple questions...
> 1. Do you always go for scans/bloods when taking clomid?
> 2. Do you guys use OPK's while taking clomid to confirm O, or other methods?
> I guess that is it for now, hehe, I go my HSG test fri then get clomid to start after I take the provera again (which i found brutal for light headness and hot flashes!!!)
> 
> Looking forward to joining you guys for this thread! BABYDUST!!

1. I did bloodwork the first cycle on clomid. im on my 2nd cycle and im not having bloodwork this month. And I did scans on cd3, and cd11/or cd12 to check follicle growth. if the doc. isnt impressed w/ the growth they will have you come back a few days later to check again... I didnt have to do that last month. thank goodness. (Im paying all out of pocket)
2. I used opks last month and never got a postive but doc. told me not to use them while taking clomid that they are not accurate. so im not sure about that question. But I get the trigger shot to make O. some people dont O while taking clomid so im glad they prescribed me ovidrel(trigger shot).
How was the HSG? Im having an SIS test done its where they use saline to check your tubes for cysts or fibroids... 
Sorry you had S/E from the Provera :(


----------



## lfifina

Hi, i'm on first round of 100mg clomid. Just ovulated today, i think, opk was positive yesterday and negative today (cd 22). I'm having an uncomfortable ovulation pain since last night, feel a little better 2night. G luck to everyone and baby dust!


----------



## LesleyL

good luck to you! what cd did you take the clomid???


----------



## DanielleTTC

Danielle_jone said:


> hey girls, new to the clomid world, wondering if anyone can help me with a couple questions...
> 1. Do you always go for scans/bloods when taking clomid?
> 2. Do you guys use OPK's while taking clomid to confirm O, or other methods?
> I guess that is it for now, hehe, I go my HSG test fri then get clomid to start after I take the provera again (which i found brutal for light headness and hot flashes!!!)
> 
> Looking forward to joining you guys for this thread! BABYDUST!!

Hey well with me I only had one 1 scan which was the 1st cycle then I havent had one since im currently on cycle 3 in tww. I opk also I also now when im ovulating I have very sore pains in my tummy aways round cd 13,14.


----------



## Want2bMum

Hello,
did you girls feel a lot more bloated and slightly more crampy than usual during the TWW while on clomid?
I am on CD4 today and since CD2 I was incredibly bloated and today I started feeling some twinges/little cramps in my uterus (very very little ones). Because I felt much more ovulation pain this cycle due to clomid, I am wondering if this is also one of clomid side effects and if anybody else felt it.
Also, since CD2 I have been extremely tired, almost not able to get up from bed. I needed to sleep many more hours... wondering if this is just me or if other people experienced it while on clomid...

thank you


----------



## LesleyL

want2be- i get tired from the clomid. i wasn't really that crampy or anything, but then again, the 50mg i was on last month didn't make me o. i know alot of ladies say they had bad cramping, though.


----------



## LesleyL

i need advice ladies. i take provera to induce a bleed. this is my fourth round of it, and every cycle i take it, af comes 4 days after last pill. no spotting. just full on blood. the time, i took pill 10 wednesday and started spotting that day. ever since then, i am still spotting. not enough for a pad, only when i use the rr and wipe (tmi). should i count today as cd 5??? i don't know what to do because i am supposed to take the clomid on cd 4. thanks:) i am thinking that if this keeps up, i should take another hpt, because this is unusual for me.


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> i need advice ladies. i take provera to induce a bleed. this is my fourth round of it, and every cycle i take it, af comes 4 days after last pill. no spotting. just full on blood. the time, i took pill 10 wednesday and started spotting that day. ever since then, i am still spotting. not enough for a pad, only when i use the rr and wipe (tmi). should i count today as cd 5??? i don't know what to do because i am supposed to take the clomid on cd 4. thanks:) i am thinking that if this keeps up, i should take another hpt, because this is unusual for me.

hmm I would think that you wouldnt count it at cd5 and wait for an actually bleed but Im not sure. Every time I take provera it is different for me. the first time I was told to take 5 days of 10mg each and my period didnt start until 13 days after the last pill and no spotting just a normal bleed. last time I took 10 days of 10 mg each and started spotting on day 8 of the provera and the day after my last pill was the start of my "period" This time I took 10 days of 10 mg again and its been 3 days since my last pill and no spotting or anything yet. I have had cramping and sore breasts since day 3 of the provera. I wish it was the same every time, I hate waiting! 

I would maybe call your dr and see what they say about whether you should cont the spotting as your period or wait!


----------



## LesleyL

thank you, missangie. for the first 3 times, mine came about the same. i hate that this time is different! and i hate that it is the weekend, and i have to wait until tomorrow to call the md. hopefully it just starts tonight like it usually does, and i dont have to guess!


----------



## yazzy

Ok really confused here...took clomid cd2 - 6 had loads of niggles/pains around my ovaries between cd13 - 18...today I am cd 32 no AF really painful nipples and showing all signs of ovulation??? Took a HPT yesterday what I thought was 13dpo and it was BFN but today CP and CM is pointing towards ovulation so I think clomid hasn't worked how it should for me this cycle.


----------



## LesleyL

i know alot of ppl o really late on clomid.....so its possible. did you use opks?


----------



## LesleyL

well i started af for sure last night, so i am considering today cd 2. will start 2nd round of clomid wednesday.


----------



## Jasiellover

CRC25 said:


> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Well af came and im now cd3 and I went for my u/s today and I was cysts free! thank God! :) So the f/s decided for me to take clomid on cd3-7 instead of cd5-9. I responded very well last month so not sure why they switched the cd's.... does anyone know the difference of taking clomid on cd3-7 and cd5-9??? Well I go next week to have a test done to make sure that my tubes are free of fibroids and cysts... praying my results are good... gettng nervous :/ then I go for my u/s next week to see how I responded to the clomid and that day we will determine my trigger shot day and the day IM going to be doing my first IUI.... oh gosh Im really praying this is the month.... the f/s he really likes to pair up clomid and the iui... he said they go hand in hand... he said since im 25 and had conceived in the last year that it makes it a little more promising... but I dont want to get my hopes up too much! how is everyone else doing?>????
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF showing up! My AF is still hidden and I posted a pic in the pregnancy test forums about a line that showed up after the limit last night and this morning. Wishful thinking ? Probably :nope: I'm trying to stay positive though. I'm glad to hear no cysts or anything. I wonder why they changed what cycle day you took clomid, maybe it has to do with ovulating earlier?Click to expand...
> 
> I talked to the doc. today and he said that taking it earlier will make you have more eggs. So praying that happens for me!! oh wow your cd29 w/ no af in sight! sounds pretty promising... when will you test? do you have to take provera to help af start? are you have any symptoms?? ill try and find your hpt pic. :) good luck keep us posted!Click to expand...

AF showed up, it was very hard for me and not excited about doing this another month :cry:. Trying to stay positive!! I will know tomorrow if my dose will be upped or not. Hopefully not!! Good luck ladies


----------



## LesleyL

aw sorry to hear that jasielle. we are back on the same boat again. i started yesterday:(


----------



## DelilahsMommy

I took Clomid 50 days 5-9 and bd every day from cd 10-18 (didnt use opks) and a dye test Got pregnant 1st time, but devistatingly lost the pregnancy at 20 weeks. Doing the same dye test and 50 of clomid this month plus iui. fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## LesleyL

good luck! and sorry for your loss:(


----------



## yazzy

Lesley - I didn't do OPK's I just tracked cm and cp which so far has given me exact O day each time. I have a feeling I O'd yesterday on cd32, will contact my fs and see where we go from here. I bd'd on the day before O so fingers crossed!

Good luck everyone, fingers crossed this is your month!


----------



## beanhunter

I am not doing opk's either. First month on clomid and day 10 today and having loads of weird twinges. Hoping it's my ovaries finally waking up. Trying bbt but clomid has screwed up my temps so it looks like a mountain range! Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## LesleyL

i don't know. i don't temp either, just use opks twice a day.....


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone

Im starting 100mg of Clomid today and nervous, so hoping to hear from some of you experienced ladies!! I notice most people start at 50mg so I questioned the nurse and she just said my FS is the head of department and has a lot of experience so to go by her suggestion :shrug: Im nervous about side effects, so please let me know if you had any (especially those that started at 100mg). 

wishing you all lots of luck, where are you all in your cycles?

anyone nervous about multiples? I know its only a 10% chance but when she told me it stimulates lots of follicles as was like whoa! Im going back next friday for CD11 bloods and ultrasound and so I guess they will tell me how many follicles are maturing then. anyone know how many is too many and they cancel the cycle?

Im thinking of doing IUI in september if clomid doesnt work.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## beanhunter

Hi. I also started straight on 100mg. Side effects not too bad, just a few headaches though I've been pretty grumpy today! CD12 today and some really odd left sided pulling pains. Do you think it's ovulation pain? Never had it before so fingers crossed! Temp not gone up yet though.


----------



## sarahincanada

beanhunter said:


> Hi. I also started straight on 100mg. Side effects not too bad, just a few headaches though I've been pretty grumpy today! CD12 today and some really odd left sided pulling pains. Do you think it's ovulation pain? Never had it before so fingers crossed! Temp not gone up yet though.

could be ovulation pains, Ive had that before and people say things feel stronger after clomid. good luck, whats your BDing plan. thanks for replying, glad theres some other people who started on 100mg.


----------



## beanhunter

Well my husband and I are on opposite shifts days/nights all week so it's a bit of a struggle. Trying for every other day since cd8 and will carry on maybe til cd18 like that unless it's really obvious that my temps up. Does that sound reasonable? :shrug: It's hardly very romantic but anything more just won't happen with shifts - only in the house for 45 mins today together!


----------



## sarahincanada

beanhunter said:


> Well my husband and I are on opposite shifts days/nights all week so it's a bit of a struggle. Trying for every other day since cd8 and will carry on maybe til cd18 like that unless it's really obvious that my temps up. Does that sound reasonable? :shrug: It's hardly very romantic but anything more just won't happen with shifts - only in the house for 45 mins today together!

my FS suggested every other day. I used the ov tests and when I get a positive I always panic and fill in a couple of days inbetween too!! but some of my friends on here got pregnant from just a couple of sessions around ovuation so I dont think quantity is always needed. good luck!!


----------



## LesleyL

hi sarah! i am on cd 5 today and on clomid 100 mg days 4-8, so we are very close in our cycle pattern. i started out on 50 mg last month and didn't ovulate. i didn't get bloods/scans. just used opks twice a day from cd 10-22. they were all negative and i never got my period ( i have anovulation AND amenorrhea), so that confirmed it. the doc doubled the dose for month 2. 

do you have pcos? i have been tested a few times and the docs say i don't have it.

as far as side effects- i really didn't have any on the 50 mg except a few small hot flashes. i am on day 2 of the 100 mg, and so far nothing (knock on wood).


----------



## sarahincanada

LesleyL said:


> hi sarah! i am on cd 5 today and on clomid 100 mg days 4-8, so we are very close in our cycle pattern. i started out on 50 mg last month and didn't ovulate. i didn't get bloods/scans. just used opks twice a day from cd 10-22. they were all negative and i never got my period ( i have anovulation AND amenorrhea), so that confirmed it. the doc doubled the dose for month 2.
> 
> do you have pcos? i have been tested a few times and the docs say i don't have it.
> 
> as far as side effects- i really didn't have any on the 50 mg except a few small hot flashes. i am on day 2 of the 100 mg, and so far nothing (knock on wood).

great to hear from you!! thank you so much for letting me know the symptoms are not bad. Im taking my first pill tonight. Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle...hopefully we can keep in touch on this thread.

Im unexplained infertility as all tests are great and hubby has above average sperm count :shrug: Im 38 though so could be just an age thing, and just had a polyp removed so that could have been the problem but Im too impatient to wait and try naturally at my age (tried 2 months after polyp removal and nothing). I ovulate already, my FSH is perfect, cycles regular, but my FS suggested Clomid as an extra boost, then next its clomid with IUI.


----------



## LesleyL

Hopefully clomid does the trick for both of us! It is great that you ovulate already. Hopefully it will make your eggs more mature.


----------



## AprilShowers1

Care if I join? I took clomid days 5-9 (50 mg) Definitely felt ovulation pains on my left side on day 14. I'm not 3 dpo. Only symptom now is sore nipples. How is everyone else getting along? Anyone testing around June 19th?


----------



## sarahincanada

AprilShowers1 said:


> Care if I join? I took clomid days 5-9 (50 mg) Definitely felt ovulation pains on my left side on day 14. I'm not 3 dpo. Only symptom now is sore nipples. How is everyone else getting along? Anyone testing around June 19th?

hi! Im quite a bit behind you but would love to see how you get on this cycle so please update!


----------



## yazzy

I'm hoping I can up my dose next month as on 50mg cd2-6 I 'think' I O'd on cd32, today I am 5dpo, AF due 22nd. Not holding out my hopes for this cycle though and am staying pretty chilled about it all.


----------



## LesleyL

i have one more day of clomid. sure hope it works this time around. i will be happy if it just makes me ovulate to know that i can. this dose feels a little different than the 50 mg....i feel crampy a bit in my abdomen the last 2 days. has to be from the pill.

how is everyone else doing???? and welcome, april showers:)


----------



## sarahincanada

LesleyL said:


> i have one more day of clomid. sure hope it works this time around. i will be happy if it just makes me ovulate to know that i can. this dose feels a little different than the 50 mg....i feel crampy a bit in my abdomen the last 2 days. has to be from the pill.
> 
> how is everyone else doing???? and welcome, april showers:)

hoping it works for you! hope the cramps means the follicles are getting ready to shoot out some great eggs!!

Im 3 pills down, 2 to go. so far no side effects at all, hope it stays that way!! FX for everyone this cycle


----------



## AprilShowers1

I was told Clomid would dry me up but it ended up being the opposite. Anybody else have this? Still having sore nipples and lower back pain. Can't wait to test!


----------



## Jasiellover

I'm now on 100mg cycle day 5-9 and today i am on CD 10. I feel like I experienced more symptoms on 50mg! I did feel sick kind of nauseous more but no noticeable abdominal cramping like before :/


----------



## LesleyL

finished up my clomid today:) cd 8 now.

aprilshowers-my cm really didn't change at all with the clomid. i still use preseed towards the middle of my cycle, tho...just because its good for the sperm movement.


----------



## ERIN837

I finshed my 2nd cycle of Clomid. 1st time no response:( 2nd time two good follicles 21 each. Only side effects I'ne had are slight headaches and hot flashes! Glad to have this tread to hear about others taken Clomid! I also did HCG trigger this cylcle with an IUI! And DH and post wash count of 74.5 million well still waiting...13dpiui going for beta in the morning. HPT was :bfn: this morning. Not sure if the cramping I'm feeling is AF or something else. Give me some good news with :bfp:


----------



## LesleyL

good luck erin! hope the cramping means your bfp!


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls,

finished my first cycle of clomid and in the tww at the moment. i usually have a 10-11 LP but today i am 12dpo and no af yet...

here is the question:

how many of you BBt charting or using CBFM got LP extended by clomid? 

many people report their lp being extended but they didn't bbt chart or use cbfm and only with OPKs it is easy to miss by a day or 2...

i am just curious on what i should expect...

thank you


----------



## sarahincanada

Want2bMum said:


> hello girls,
> 
> finished my first cycle of clomid and in the tww at the moment. i usually have a 10-11 LP but today i am 12dpo and no af yet...
> 
> here is the question:
> 
> how many of you BBt charting or using CBFM got LP extended by clomid?
> 
> many people report their lp being extended but they didn't bbt chart or use cbfm and only with OPKs it is easy to miss by a day or 2...
> 
> i am just curious on what i should expect...
> 
> thank you


ooooh Im interesting to know that too! I always have a 14 day LP and would be sure I was pregnant if it went longer. good luck, keeping my fingers crossed!!! have you tested??


----------



## Want2bMum

hi sarah,

I have seen many charts of people who had 14-15 days LP and for whom clomid didn't extend it, in 1 case it got from 15 to 13 days with clomid...

I don't think there is much to extend when it already lasts 14-15 days so maybe this is why clomid doesn't seem to prolong it...

I am wondering though of all people with 10-11-12 days LP...

how is it going? are you having any side effect yet?


----------



## sarahincanada

Want2bMum said:


> hi sarah,
> 
> I have seen many charts of people who had 14-15 days LP and for whom clomid didn't extend it, in 1 case it got from 15 to 13 days with clomid...
> 
> I don't think there is much to extend when it already lasts 14-15 days so maybe this is why clomid doesn't seem to prolong it...
> 
> I am wondering though of all people with 10-11-12 days LP...
> 
> how is it going? are you having any side effect yet?

nothing! feel great, last set of pills tonight. Scan on friday.
wishing you lots of babydust, come on bfp!


----------



## LesleyL

hi ladies!!! cd 9 today. finished the clomid yesterday. slight discomfort in abdominal area yesterday and today. makes me excited because i think the clomid is going to work this time!!! now i have to get to opks and some :sex:


----------



## CRC25

Well im 2dpiui today.... I did my trigger shot on friday. My follicle was 21mm so I triggered at 10:30 am and then I had my IUI on sat. morning. at 10:30 am..... Im praying that my egg finds one of them million sperm.... they said my dh had 157million sperm and they were all swimming in a straight line.... so all good news.... now just have to get thru the 2ww... only 12 more days to go.... Praying for all BFP for all of us this month!


----------



## LesleyL

good luck crc!!!! it is going to be a good month for all of us:)


----------



## sarahincanada

Want2bMum was just checking up on you, sorry that the evil one came for a visit. whats your plan for this next cycle? hope you are ok :hugs:

LesleyL how are the opks going....Im going to start them friday or saturday. we have been BDing every other night so far.

CRC25 thats exciting! wishing you a BFP this cycle [-o&lt;


----------



## Want2bMum

sarahincanada said:


> Want2bMum was just checking up on you, sorry that the evil one came for a visit. whats your plan for this next cycle? hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> LesleyL how are the opks going....Im going to start them friday or saturday. we have been BDing every other night so far.
> 
> CRC25 thats exciting! wishing you a BFP this cycle [-o&lt;


yes, the witch got me :cry:

back to the beginning, cd2 for me today...
will be taking clomid day3-7 this time... still thinking whether to up my dose...
how r u doing? I want a BIG FAT POSITIVE your way this month!!!!!!!

keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## ETanny

Hi everyone. I am Emma... I am on round 3 of clomid.
I was diagnosed with PCOS last march. A HGC x-ray also revealed that my left tube was pretty badly blocked. I lost 3 stone to start my clomid journey. I am continuing to loose weight incase I need to go on the IVF waiting list. I have a further 81.5lb to go before I get on the waiting list.


----------



## LesleyL

sarah- im on cd 12 now. no positive opk, but still very early. i still think my abdomen feels different this time around, so i hope i ovulate soon. i'm not going to stress myself too much with the opks. i was obsessed with them last month. i tested 2 times a day from cd 10. this month i am limiting myself to 1 time a day:) it'll save me alot of stress and money if i can hold out:thumbup:


----------



## LesleyL

hi emma! glad you could join us. are you on 100 mg???


----------



## babyhope2011

Hey ladies, can I join u? Im on my first cycle of clomid I'm on cd12 had a scan 2day got 2 big ones ready 2 go, got another scan tues 2 c if I've ovulated. Hoping & praying 4 bfp this month, we've been trying 4 ova 3 years.
Good luck ladies.x


----------



## LesleyL

hi babyhope:) we are on the same cycle day. are you on 50 mg of clomid????


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ya, yes I'm on 50mg, r u? X


----------



## LesleyL

no. i was in may and i didnt o, so doc bumped it up to 100 mg. i take on cd 4-8 so its been about 4 days since my last pill. hope it works this cycle. my ticker says i will o in 5 days, but i don't get af on my own without provera to induce it, so that is probably wrong.


----------



## plastic

Wow this thread is great, I am on third cycle 150mg. First cycle at 50mg gave me a progesterone of 2.4, second cycle at 100mg gave me progesterone of 1.3 so I went down god only knows how, so this cycle they bumped the dose right up.

First cycle I was totally manic and snapped at my DH for no reason what so ever, he couldn't do a thing right. And then this cycle and last cycle nothing, my doc did say that suggests my body has become "accustomed" to the med which they said isn't a bad thing.

Ovulation tests here are really expensive so I just have to wait and see, I am going this all on my own at the mo as well no monitoring just 21 day bloods

but good luck all


----------



## ETanny

LesleyL said:


> hi emma! glad you could join us. are you on 100 mg???

No, I am on 50mg. I was told by my dr that if i wasnt pregnant after my first three cycles on clomid my dosage would be increased. Unfortunately my Dr wasnt there when I had my next appointment - It was his understudy and she kept me on 50mg :(
Its making me ovulate so, it must be doing something.

What kind of monitoring are you ladies getting during ovulation?


----------



## LesleyL

emma-that is great that it is making you ovulate! that is a great start. i showed my doc all my opks and didn't get a period by cd 30 and all neg pg tests....so he upped my dose for the second month. i have to try 100 mg for 3 months before he will up it to the 150 mg, whether i o on it or not. he said he doesn't want to overstimulate my ovaries.

as far as monitoring-i get none. not even 21 day bloods. i asked the doc about it at my last appt and he said we didn't need to do that just yet. i told him i wanted to know for sure if i was o'ing or not, and he said probably next cycle he will start to monitor me if i don't think i o'd this cycle.

plastic-welcome! glad you could join us:) what cd are you on???


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!

I just wanted to update you to let you know I had my follicle scan today and I have 4 mature follicles ready! I have 2 each side, she said that it was up to me but she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation. 

I was so happy as she said they hope for 2 follicles, perhaps 3, so I responded VERY well. I do believe that I have always ovulated fine and this has now just enhanced it.

theres someone in this folder who got a bfp from 4 follcles so keeping my fingers crossed. now have to get :sex:


----------



## Want2bMum

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to update you to let you know I had my follicle scan today and I have 4 mature follicles ready! I have 2 each side, she said that it was up to me but she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.
> 
> I was so happy as she said they hope for 2 follicles, perhaps 3, so I responded VERY well. I do believe that I have always ovulated fine and this has now just enhanced it.
> 
> theres someone in this folder who got a bfp from 4 follcles so keeping my fingers crossed. now have to get :sex:




i am so so happy for you sarah!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LesleyL

sarah..wow! good for you!!:) get to bd now:):):)


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks ladies! I know its not a guarantee, but its exciting that this month I have a better chance. if it doesnt happen then I know I need an extra boost and will be ok moving onto iui and then ivf. going out for dinner and the :sex: have a lovely night!


----------



## LesleyL

i bought some dollar tree opks tonight. thought i'd try something new the next few days cause i usually use cvs brand.


----------



## yazzy

Hi all, haven't been on here for a few days. I spoke to the nurse who is looking after me along with the fs yesterday and she was really helpful. I didn't ovulate when I should have after taking 50mg clomid cd2-6, I ovulated on cd32! Anyway am due AF this coming Wednesday - 12dpo today and if she arrives I will be taking 100mg clomid for that cycle. My bb's are getting more sore by the day so not sure whats going on there!


----------



## ksweet82

Hey! I first want to say that this thread is awesome. Its really helpfull and gives me a lot of hope:flower: 
Its been almost a year since I've talked to my Dr about going on clomid and after a lot of thinking and trying to do this on my own (well not completely on my own) I'm going in on Tuesday to hopefully start. 
I do have a question though, how many folicles should you go for? Do you always get monitored or is it something your Dr can chose to do or not to do?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from Yorkshire it was lovely the wedding the meal was very filling we had a 3 course melon , small chicken dinner , baileys cheesecake still full now x x x


----------



## LesleyL

hi ksweet!

not sure about the follicles......my doctor doesn't monitor me. i took 50 mg the first month and got all neg opks and no period and all neg pg tests, so he bumped me up to 100 mg for the second month. i asked him about bloods/scans and he said we would start that next month, if this cycle didn't work.

cd 14 on 100 mg- all neg opks so far. still a little early, though, so there is still time. :shrug:


----------



## Missjemima

started clomid on 50mg no joy for three cycles. now on 100mg and progesterone herbal remedies and pregnancare conception tablets. Is anyone in the same boat?? Im getting fed up here!!! x


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> hi ksweet!
> 
> not sure about the follicles......my doctor doesn't monitor me. i took 50 mg the first month and got all neg opks and no period and all neg pg tests, so he bumped me up to 100 mg for the second month. i asked him about bloods/scans and he said we would start that next month, if this cycle didn't work.
> 
> cd 14 on 100 mg- all neg opks so far. still a little early, though, so there is still time. :shrug:

Its still early Lesley, fingers crossed that you O this time!!


----------



## missangie

Missjemima said:


> started clomid on 50mg no joy for three cycles. now on 100mg and progesterone herbal remedies and pregnancare conception tablets. Is anyone in the same boat?? Im getting fed up here!!! x

Hi Missjemima! Did you not ovulate with 50mg all three cycles or just BFN's? Good luck with 100mg


----------



## LesleyL

hi missjemima!

and missangie- i hope so. thank you! anything new with you????


----------



## AprilShowers1

Well, I just finished my clomid challenge. The nurse called to tell me that my progesterone level after my first round of Clomid is only 7.4. I won't be able to talk to the doctor until Monday. Does anyone else have low progesterone and is it easy to fix? What did your doc give you for this problem? I hope I can still have a successful pregnancy. I'm wondering if the low progesterone is what caused my previous miscarriage.


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> hi missjemima!
> 
> and missangie- i hope so. thank you! anything new with you????

not really, still just stalking this thread even though Im not taking clomid... YET!  Has my HSG on Thursday and both tubes are open and everything looks normal. My appt with my dr is Friday and I should be getting clomid (I better be, im so done with all of these tests and blood work and exams and ready to actually start trying!)


----------



## LesleyL

hey april. not sure about the progesterone??? i'm sure they can give you something for it though. i know they even have progesterone cream at the store you can use.

missangie-so glad your hsg went well. clomid is the next step. good luck! did your husband/boyfriend have semen analysis yet?


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> hey april. not sure about the progesterone??? i'm sure they can give you something for it though. i know they even have progesterone cream at the store you can use.
> 
> missangie-so glad your hsg went well. clomid is the next step. good luck! did your husband/boyfriend have semen analysis yet?

yep, hubby had SA but at our last appt the dr didnt really give us details. said that the results were okay. not GREAT but definitely not bad and he didnt think it was necessary to do a second one or to be worried about it... Ive requested a copy of the results just havent gotten them yet.


----------



## LesleyL

that is good. then the doc should start you on clomid. my husband refused the sa because he is terrified of the doctor! i finally talked my doc into giving me the clomid script- i'm praying once i get my cycles straightened out that there is nothing wrong with husband's semen. i'll be happy just to ovulate this month and have a chance.


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. I'm looking for some advice. Does clomid make normal pms much worse? I am on my second cycle of 50mg and both months I've felt lousy before af. This month I'm on cd 21 and feel bloated and as though I have indigestion. Lot of abdominal discomfort too. Mentioned it to the fs nurse last week but she seemed to think I was reacting fine to the drug and levels were ok so don't think it's ohss. Any thoughts?


----------



## LesleyL

hi minno! i've read that the side effects of clomid are much like pms/pg symptoms. i only get hot flashes from it and occasional trouble sleeping. everyone reacts differently.


----------



## LesleyL

cd 15 still neg opks:( i'm ready to just thrown those things out the window. i hate them! next month i'm demanding an u/s or blood work to take the guessing out of things.


----------



## sarahincanada

LesleyL said:


> cd 15 still neg opks:( i'm ready to just thrown those things out the window. i hate them! next month i'm demanding an u/s or blood work to take the guessing out of things.

awww hope it happens soon! I ovulate anywhere up to CD18, how about you in previous months?
I definitely would insist on monitoring, it really does take out all the guesswork. Im back tomorrow morning as no LH surge and will probably have a trigger shot so the eggs dont mature too much. 
good luck!!


----------



## plastic

I have really low progesterone. With my last two cycles on clomid i was around the 2 mark.

If you ovulate your progesterone should increase (its the hormone released after ovulation and is need to support the pregnancy from what I have read into it). So a low progesterone level would suggest your not ovulating which the clomid should fix. 

I am on cd10 on 3rd round at 150mg starting to do the baby dance regularly :) fingers crossed ovulation happens this time round


----------



## LesleyL

i don't ovulate, so i don't know what cd i would if i did. i kept asking the doc if he could monitor me this cycle, and he just kinda blew it off and said we will next cycle if i don't fall pg this one :( what a poohead.


----------



## Vic20581

Hi all
New gal here, can you all let me no if you get clomid from your doctor or from the consultant at the hospital. I no i have pcos for many yrs. 2 yrs since i last saw consultant, he said i have to lose weight b4 he gives me clomid. 
Has anyone else been told to lose weight.
Vic
xx


----------



## LesleyL

hi vic. i have heard that from other girls that they had to lose weight first. i weigh about 200 lbs, and doc still gave it to me. i had to get it from my ob/gyn.


----------



## LesleyL

i went out and bought some answer opks.....haven't gotten a positive yet. i have af-like dull cramping. right sided more than left. wondering if it is coming soon??? sure hope so.......


----------



## yazzy

Lesley - fingers crossed O is just around the corner for you...I really hope it works this month.

AF got me today so tomorrow I start 100mg clomid and blood test on cd21 again...positive thoughts this is a good month as 50mg clomid didn't work for me.


----------



## AprilShowers1

Does clomid make your period come later? I normally have a 28 or 29 day cycle with 5 days of spotting before af starts. I'm not having any spotting yet and af is supposed to start tomorrow. Maybe clomid has fixed the spotting issue. :)


----------



## Jasiellover

Who else is in their TWW?


----------



## CRC25

Jasiellover said:


> Who else is in their TWW?

I am... I am 10dpiui and 11dp my trigger shot... so af is due sat... what about you?? How are you doing? any symptoms? how did the clomid work for you this month?


----------



## Jasiellover

CRC25 said:


> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> Who else is in their TWW?
> 
> I am... I am 10dpiui and 11dp my trigger shot... so af is due sat... what about you?? How are you doing? any symptoms? how did the clomid work for you this month?Click to expand...

I'm not sure what DPO I am but I can tell I'm in it because I have very sore boobies/nipples and back pain. Maybe around CD4-5? 

Wow Sat will be here before you know it! How are you feeling about this cycle?

It's been.. alright. I was feeling pretty sick with it but def didn't feel as much abdominal discomfort like I did on 50 mg.


----------



## caz & bob

i am hun 12dpo testing Saturday if no af x x x


----------



## beanhunter

I'm 10dpo. Not sure when I'll test. All sorts of symptoms but trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## LesleyL

yazzy- good luck this month. it sucks so bad to get your hopes up with the clomid. i hear such good success stories with it, then it doesn't work!! uurrgghh! frustrating.

i am calling my doc thurs if i don't get positive opk by then (cd19) to see if he will do bloods friday or monday for me. i doubt he will because he is stubborn, but it is worth a shot.

april.....i guess if you o later in your cycle like alot of ppl do on the clomid, your period would come late???? just a thought, cause im not sure:shrug:


----------



## LoloShells

Af finally showed today so I'll start my first round of Clomid on 6/25 (days 5-9) 
Yay! Wish I could say not getting my hopes up but its just impossible not to!


----------



## Jasiellover

Good luck Caz and bob .. and beanhunter! Let us know what happens :)

Hey Loloshells :) That's exciting, I really hope clomid works for you!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I wrote on this post earlier, I had a scan on thurs & had 2 follicles 1 woz 25m & the other is 16, I went 2day & the biggest 1 has popped so I've ovulated, but just 2 let u know I took opk everyday since thurs & they said I didn't ovulate but I have, the fs told me not 2 use them they just have every other day, which is wot we've done so fingers crossed!x


----------



## LesleyL

babyhope-that gives me some hope because i still haven't had a positive. the lines aren't even getting darker. what cd do you think u o'd???? that is wonderful news. i think if this month is out, i will not use the opks in july.


----------



## LesleyL

just peed ok an opk for fun. up until right now i didn't have any color on the test line----its almost same as the control:) not quite yet though. hope it'll turn darker tomorrow!!! and if it gets lighter like it was, i think it would be safe to say i surged today.


----------



## yazzy

Woo hoo lesley...hope this is it for you!!

Lolo - we're on the same day of our cycles...what mg of clomid are you taking? I'm taking 100mg cd2-6 so I start today...will take it when I finish work though.

Good luck to all the ladies in the tww!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hiya lesley, I think I mite ovulated sat, I used the digital ones with a smiley face which r good ones, & they still didn't give me a postive! How is ur cycle normally r u regular?x


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey gals! 

Anyone else trying for #2?

I've always thought that since #1 came as a surprise, I wouldn't have any problems with getting preg another time. It turned out I was wrong. The LO is 1 1/2 yrs old, and I got my period like in early April, second one end of May, which makes my cycle like 50 days long.

I kind of felt that I needed my homone levels getting checked, so I went to a fertiltiy treatment center. Got blood drawn a million times, and now the doc told me that I don't seem to ovulate. The LO obviously was a result of total luck....

Anyway, I just started clomid and for some reason I feel so weird, planning to get pregnant. Don't get me wrong, I went to that treatment center in the first place, I really wanted to get pregnant...

...but now, all the question come along, like: Will the LO be old enough to become a "big sister"? She'll start day care in August, and I seriously wonder if I will be able cope (it's probably harder for the mommy than it is for the LO... yes, I admit that!). But will I be able to cope when pregnant as well? People told me starting day care would be very hard for the moms, emotionally seen.

Then I graduate at the end of the year. Not easy to explain, I basically have to take exams. Can you do that when you are pregnant? All these questions go through my mind, all of a sudden - why didn't I think of these before I started trying actively for #2?

And at the same, I don't want to wait. I want my family complete, like mom, dad, 2 kids. Don't even care if boy or girl as I've always wanted a girl and already have one. I feel kind of bad, going for my dream of having a family, when rationally seen it would be better to wait until I'm done with the exams.... haaah... the confusion.

Anyone feeling similar?


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Jasiellover said:


> Who else is in their TWW?

I am... I'm currently 12DPO but I am pretty sure af will get me tomorrow. I have had 2 BFN's already so I doubt very much I am pregnant...


----------



## AprilShowers1

I think the witch is coming. I'm having off and on cramping and very light spotting. I took clomid days 5-9 this cycle. Has anyone changed the days they took their clomid without consulting their doc first?


----------



## emirc

Hi ladies! This is my first month on clomid. I ovulate naturally. I have had 2 mcs, my dr gave me clomid 50mg and crinone gel. i finished my clomid on monday cd 9 and it is now cd 11 i got my + opk, i have seen ppl say you can get a false pos so soon after last pill.. but this is usually when i get my positive so i figured it was true.. any opinions? does that sound right? and anyone use the crinone? i am very nervous about that!


----------



## LesleyL

hi ladies!!!! so i was at work today....and all morning i had a dull ache behind my left pubic bone. late morning, i got really bad cramping all throughout my lower abd that lasted for about an hour. that stopped, then when i got up from sitting or stood too quick, the left side got a jabbing pain where the ache was earlier. i think i ovulated today:) i didn't get a test line quite as dark as the control line on my opk yesterday, but i took 2 and they were pretty dark. just took another, and the test line is hardly there. think i did it:) i'm going to bd today just to be sure:) exciting!!!!


----------



## missangie

woohoo Lesley! Hope you caught that egg!!!!!!


----------



## Lily7

Hey Everyone! Can I join? I have been quietly reading along knowing Clomid was going to be our next step and I finally have my prescription! woohoo! I have to wait and start provera next wed then wait for AF then I will be on CD2 - CD6 50 mg. I have to wait a week as opposed to starting now as my consultant is going to be on holiday and wants to be here for my scan between days CD10 - 14. I am excited and scared at the same time, just hoping it helps! GL to those waiting to test x


----------



## Sasha25

Hey everyone. 

Had my second ultrasound today... was diagnosed with PCOS last month and FS wanted to see if the follicles 'grew' anything in my cycle. Today showed no growth, but 6 follicles in left ovary and 4 in right.

He put me on BCP for 16 days to correct hormones, and then i will be on meds below...
CD 1-9 Estrofem 2mg twice daily
CD 4-9 Clomid (50mg) daily
CD 3-6,8,10 Gonal-F 75iu injection daily

FS says that this should help with the sizes of the follicles and hopefully force me to ovulate. Next FS visit on CD11/12.

He is positive that i should ovulate within the next cycle! Let's hold thumbs! 

The FS did mention that should i ovulate, he will give me the Ovidrel shot, and then we will do IUI on two days after that. (3 straws of donor sperm the one day, and 3 straws the following day)

Good luck to you all. :flower:


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
Went to the doctor today, she said she will put me on clomid in a few mths time, once iv lost a bit more weight, did anyone else have to lose weight b4 goin on clomid 
V
xx


----------



## ttcinct

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum and a Clomid user. My first cycle on 50mg day 5-9 I ovulated on day 19. Second cycle they moved me up to day 3-7 and I did not ovulate :nope:. I have a appointment on Friday for a cyst check even though I didn't ovulate and then probably will have to go on provera since no af. Yet. Anyone have a similar experience? Do those of you that get mid cycle ultrasounds get them from your ob/gym or are you seeing specialists yet? We have been TTC for 10 months.


----------



## LoloShells

Vic20581 said:


> Hi
> Went to the doctor today, she said she will put me on clomid in a few mths time, once iv lost a bit more weight, did anyone else have to lose weight b4 goin on clomid
> V
> xx

I've seen posts from a number of women that had to lose weight before they recvd their clomid prescription. Being at an unhealthy weight can keep one from carrying a healthy pregnancy full term. So starting clomid to get pregnant while at an unhealthy weight would seem dangerous and pointless I would imagine. It would be heart breaking to get a BFP only to see it lost to something that could be avoided. 
I'm sure I would be disappointed if I had to wait any longer to get started, but just try to think about it positively. Losing some weight will benefit both you and your future little bean. Maybe losing weight will help you get that BFP sooner than if you hadn't. Good luck :)


----------



## LesleyL

hi ladies:)

lily-glad you can join us:)
sasha-wow! you have your hands full with all those meds! hope everything works out for you.
vic-i think that is why i didn't o on 50 mg, because i am overwt. everything i read about the drug says that it can fail to make you o if your bmi is too high. i am roughly 200lbs and 5'5". doc still put me on the med, but i had to be bumped up to 100 mg this month.
ttc-do you have pcos???? doc made me wait til i hit a hear to give me the clomid. i don't get monitored yet. this is my second month on it. the doctor said that i will either get pregnant by cd 30, get period by cd 30 (if the clomid worked), or not ovulate and not get period (then we know i didn't ovulate). this is coming from my ob/gyn.....


----------



## Vic20581

Thanks i know i have to lose weight, just hate waiting, but if its to help the soon tobe baby then its worth it. At least my doc has said she will give it, something yo work towards.
xx


----------



## sonichka

Just started clomid this week. I was late by 5 hours taking my second dose. So I'm very nervous. Has anyone had success with clomid???


----------



## ttcinct

LesleyL said:


> hi ladies:)
> 
> ttc-do you have pcos???? doc made me wait til i hit a hear to give me the clomid. i don't get monitored yet. this is my second month on it. the doctor said that i will either get pregnant by cd 30, get period by cd 30 (if the clomid worked), or not ovulate and not get period (then we know i didn't ovulate). this is coming from my ob/gyn.....

So far I've had all blood tests come back normal, husband is normal, but I've always had irregular cycles so I don't think I ovulate on my own. I was so happy when the first cycle of Clomid worked but now discouraged that the second cycle didn't. I see the doctor tomorrow so well see what she says. I just don't feel like I'm getting that much attention from the regular ob/gyn.


----------



## CRC25

Jasiellover said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> Who else is in their TWW?
> 
> I am... I am 10dpiui and 11dp my trigger shot... so af is due sat... what about you?? How are you doing? any symptoms? how did the clomid work for you this month?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what DPO I am but I can tell I'm in it because I have very sore boobies/nipples and back pain. Maybe around CD4-5?
> 
> Wow Sat will be here before you know it! How are you feeling about this cycle?
> 
> It's been.. alright. I was feeling pretty sick with it but def didn't feel as much abdominal discomfort like I did on 50 mg.Click to expand...



Well im 12dpiui today and i have sore boobs and have been very moody too which are always symptoms of af on her way... im def. feeling out... i tested today and bfn.. :( so did you take 100mg this month? im thinking of asking to be upped more than 50mg to see if it helps.


----------



## Lily7

thanks Lesley, how are you? when will you be testing?


----------



## LesleyL

sonichka- i think you'll be fine missing the dose by those hrs. they just say try to take it at the same time each day.

ttc-sounds like me. all test came back normal on me. just don't o or get periods on my own.

lily-i'm doing good, thanks for asking. i will prob be testing the wk of july 4th. i walked in from work tonight and my husband asked if i tested today cause i told him i o'd yesterday. haha. thought it was cute.


----------



## Lily7

Not long to wait, but then again to us ttc girls an hour can sometimes feel like a day, a day like a week etc! Awk that is so cute, my husband will say random things sometimes, depends how I am feeling what way I take it! I either think....you really don't listen to anything or awk how cute are you, if only it was that simple! Lol
I will be following this thread to see your outcome, I left my prescription in yesterday, it will be ready tuesday and the doc wants me to start the provera wednesday, I am glad the ball is finally rolling but so so scared at the same time


----------



## LesleyL

how many days do you have to take the provera??? i take it every month too to induce af. i usually take 10 mg for 10 days. i see that alot of ladies get it prescribed for only 7 days. my periods are always a wk long on it, and it takes me 4 days after the last pill to bleed all the time. so that is 2 wks wasted to me that i could be ttc. that's when i get mad at my body for not working right in the first place. i hope you have luck with your first time of clomid. the side effects really aren't that bad. it'll all be worth it in the end. 

so far as long as symptoms, yesterday i felt bloated still, and would get little cramps here and there all day. nothing bad, just noticable. i am just hoping i ovulated the other day and i really don't have any cysts.


----------



## Jasiellover

CRC25 said:


> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasiellover said:
> 
> 
> Who else is in their TWW?
> 
> I am... I am 10dpiui and 11dp my trigger shot... so af is due sat... what about you?? How are you doing? any symptoms? how did the clomid work for you this month?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what DPO I am but I can tell I'm in it because I have very sore boobies/nipples and back pain. Maybe around CD4-5?
> 
> Wow Sat will be here before you know it! How are you feeling about this cycle?
> 
> It's been.. alright. I was feeling pretty sick with it but def didn't feel as much abdominal discomfort like I did on 50 mg.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well im 12dpiui today and i have sore boobs and have been very moody too which are always symptoms of af on her way... im def. feeling out... i tested today and bfn.. :( so did you take 100mg this month? im thinking of asking to be upped more than 50mg to see if it helps.Click to expand...

Did you test again yet? I'm really hoping this is your BFP. Yes I was upped to 100mg. If this month doesn't work for you (let's hope it does) hopefully they will up you to 100.


----------



## missangie

alright ladies, I can finally "officially" post on this thread as I was prescribed clomid today! I will be starting provera (10mg for 5 days, last time they had me do 5 as well and the time before they had me do 10 days but anyway 10mg for 5 days) and then I was told to take 50mg of Clomid on days 5-9. 

A few questions for you, Im currently on CD 18 (after taking provera to induce period) Is it weird that my dr is having me start provera already? I know I havent ovulated since I have been charting my temps and doing OPKs and by the time I actually get my "period" this will have been a normal length of a cycle... Just curious if you had to wait for longer into your cycle or not? 

Also, I have read that most people say not to count spotting as day 1 but to count day of actually flowing blood as day 1. I asked my dr and he said to count the 1st day that I see any sort of blood including spotting, what have you been told?

Lesley, I hope you will have lots to celebrate on the fourth of july this year!!

CRC25, dont give up hope! Ive heard of lots of women feeling "out" and actually getting their BFP, stay positive!

Lily, looks like you and I may be starting clomid right around the same time! good luck!


----------



## plastic

Quick question for ladies experienced in Clomid, my nipples are killing me!

I am on CD15 and I am not 100% sure if I ovulated (hoping I have) but on my first two rounds of clomid I didn't get sore nipples like this, would the sore nipples be a side affect of the clomid or a sign of ovulation??????


----------



## Lily7

LesleyL said:


> how many days do you have to take the provera??? i take it every month too to induce af. i usually take 10 mg for 10 days. i see that alot of ladies get it prescribed for only 7 days. my periods are always a wk long on it, and it takes me 4 days after the last pill to bleed all the time. so that is 2 wks wasted to me that i could be ttc. that's when i get mad at my body for not working right in the first place. i hope you have luck with your first time of clomid. the side effects really aren't that bad. it'll all be worth it in the end.
> 
> so far as long as symptoms, yesterday i felt bloated still, and would get little cramps here and there all day. nothing bad, just noticable. i am just hoping i ovulated the other day and i really don't have any cysts.

I got prescribed 7 days worth, I'm not sure on mg, prescription will be ready to collect Tuesday, I have to take one in the morning and one at night for 7 days then take clomid 50 mg days 2-6.

I hope this is going to be your bfp! fingers crossed!



missangie said:


> alright ladies, I can finally "officially" post on this thread as I was prescribed clomid today! I will be starting provera (10mg for 5 days, last time they had me do 5 as well and the time before they had me do 10 days but anyway 10mg for 5 days) and then I was told to take 50mg of Clomid on days 5-9.
> 
> Lily, looks like you and I may be starting clomid right around the same time! good luck!

missangie, I have to start provera for 7 days starting wednesday 29th, I have never used it before, when are you starting yours? It will be good to have someone to go throught this with, I hope we are together in our cycles  good luck to you too!


----------



## missangie

Lily7 said:


> missangie, I have to start provera for 7 days starting wednesday 29th, I have never used it before, when are you starting yours? It will be good to have someone to go throught this with, I hope we are together in our cycles  good luck to you too!

Im going to take the first provera pill tonight and will take it for 5 days. Ive taken it a few times before. for both 10 days and 5 days. The first time my period didnt start for 13 days after the last pill, the next it was like 2 days after the last pill and then it was 7 or 8 days after. I hate not knowing! Ill let you know when Im on day 1 and you should keep me updated too!


----------



## Lily7

missangie said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> missangie, I have to start provera for 7 days starting wednesday 29th, I have never used it before, when are you starting yours? It will be good to have someone to go throught this with, I hope we are together in our cycles  good luck to you too!
> 
> Im going to take the first provera pill tonight and will take it for 5 days. Ive taken it a few times before. for both 10 days and 5 days. The first time my period didnt start for 13 days after the last pill, the next it was like 2 days after the last pill and then it was 7 or 8 days after. I hate not knowing! Ill let you know when Im on day 1 and you should keep me updated too!Click to expand...

Oh I will, I don't know what to expect, I am on CD106 today! so I hope it works for me, I cant wait to actually be "trying" again! although we are still having sex, we know its most likely not getting us anywhere! Is this your first cycle on clomid? hopefully we can keep each other company through it


----------



## LesleyL

weird u are taking the provera 2 times a day???? i bet its 10 mg twice a day. i don't think you can get any other mg of it.

missangie-did you have recent blood work? if your bloods showed you didn't o, maybe that's why dr told you to start the provera mid-cycle???


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> weird u are taking the provera 2 times a day???? i bet its 10 mg twice a day. i don't think you can get any other mg of it.
> 
> missangie-did you have recent blood work? if your bloods showed you didn't o, maybe that's why dr told you to start the provera mid-cycle???

nope the last bloodwork I had done was the cd21 bloodwork last cycle. he didnt even tell me to take a pregnancy test or anything before starting it. luckily, since ive been doing OPKs and charting i know i havent O'd but still he doesnt know I have been doing that...


----------



## Lily7

LesleyL said:


> weird u are taking the provera 2 times a day???? i bet its 10 mg twice a day. i don't think you can get any other mg of it.
> 
> missangie-did you have recent blood work? if your bloods showed you didn't o, maybe that's why dr told you to start the provera mid-cycle???

Hi yeah I just checked, it is 10mg twice a day, one in the morning and one iat night. Its probably because I have went so long without one and by the looks of my internal scan he said there is not much there to come out so so he wants to make sure it def comes, he also said that because there is not much I have to count the first show of any type of blood, spotting, wipe etc as CD1 as opposed to the normal of waiting for full flow (as he said I might not actually get a full flow)

ugh I just wish we didn't have to go through any of this! why can't I just come off my pill, have unprotected sex and wham! preggers!?!


----------



## LesleyL

wish it was that easy lily! it sucks to have to take the provera. it did make me feel alot better after my first bleed from it because i hadn't had a period in about 7 months before i took it. now its just routine every month....pg test, provera, clomid and opks. haha. i wish i owned a pharmacy, it would save me alot of running around:)

angie- that is strange he didn't even mention testing or anything. my doc didn't do bloods/scan on me last month...i went and he upped my clomid to 100 mg when i showed him all my neg opks for the month. after he wrote the script and handed it to me, he finally asked if the nurse did a pg test on me there.i told him no, and it was pointless cause i took one that am......and about every am for the 5 days prior to me being there. its funny how they are so irresponsible. i'm a nurse myself, so i know how doctors can be.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck girls i am on my 4th round of clomid hope we all get these bfps soon x x x


----------



## missangie

do you ladies taking clomid bd every day or every other day around ovulation time???


----------



## LesleyL

they say to every other day, then when you get pos opk or suspect ovulation, do it 3 days in a row. i have been doing it everyday. actually, i think next cycle i will stop that. the day i thought i o'd, dh didn't want to do it. he said all the sex we'd been having was making him sore down there (dunno if this is true, or it he just didn't feel like doing it). 

don't worry though, i forced him to later that night haha:happydance:


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> they say to every other day, then when you get pos opk or suspect ovulation, do it 3 days in a row. i have been doing it everyday. actually, i think next cycle i will stop that. the day i thought i o'd, dh didn't want to do it. he said all the sex we'd been having was making him sore down there (dunno if this is true, or it he just didn't feel like doing it).
> 
> don't worry though, i forced him to later that night haha:happydance:

haha, good work! My Dr said to every other day is fine but I like what you said about doing it 3 days in row when you get a pos opk. I think Ill try that this first month (assuming I actually get a pos opk and ovulate!)


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi, I have a question for those who temp when on clomid....has it effected your temps a lot? reason I ask is someone on here mentioned they thought you shouldnt temp when on clomid. my post ovulation temps are pretty low compared to my 2 previous cycles. so just thought Id ask, thanks :flower:


----------



## LesleyL

not sure about the temping sarah- i don't do that. too much of a hassle with my work schedule....


----------



## sarahincanada

LesleyL said:


> not sure about the temping sarah- i don't do that. too much of a hassle with my work schedule....

hi! how are you doing, have you tested?


----------



## LesleyL

i tested with wondfo at 9 dpo and got the faintest 2nd line. it was hard to tell if it was color or just a shadow, but it was definately there because i took 2 after that, and they clearly didn't have a 2nd line. then today, i have had period cramping all day, and i am spotting pink. only when i wipe. this has been going on all day. and i've been wanting spicy food all the time. what do you guys think? just af coming? i haven't had one on my own since last may when i came off bcp. i didn't test with frer because i wanted to wait a few days so i didn't waste the test.


----------



## LesleyL

here is the test that i got a 2nd line on. the top hcg is stark white and i did it in the evening last night. the 2nd hcg is the one with a line. both me and husband see it. can anyone tweak??? the bleeding i was getting today is a little stonger tonight, but no where near enough to use tampon. i just put a pantyliner on.


----------



## missangie

AH Im thinking good thoughts for you lesley! I do see the second line, not sure if there is color or not and I will never trust an IC again after a horrible evap I had when we first were TTC. Did this second line show up right away or...? How many DPO are you now? I hope you get your BFP any day now!


----------



## LesleyL

i'm testing here again in a few min with fmu..i am 11 dpo now. i read up on the wondfos when i got that line and found alot of sites that say they don't get alot of evaps, so i don't know...


----------



## sarahincanada

LesleyL said:


> here is the test that i got a 2nd line on. the top hcg is stark white and i did it in the evening last night. the 2nd hcg is the one with a line. both me and husband see it. can anyone tweak??? the bleeding i was getting today is a little stonger tonight, but no where near enough to use tampon. i just put a pantyliner on.
> 
> View attachment 229562
> 
> 
> View attachment 229563


ooooh Im excited for you!! cant wait to see the frer!
the ones with the line, are they ovulation sticks? I thought it said that on the handle. I can see something on the 2nd hcg!!
Im hoping its implantation bleeding....but if not thats good news that you are getting a period right? :hugs:


----------



## LesleyL

i took another test. :bfn:. i didn't use the frer, though.i used the wondfo. my bleeding is more this am, but still not full flow. think its af. so, yes. this is the first af i have had in 14 months without the help of provera. i'll have to call the md first thing tues am to see if he wants me to take the clomid.


----------



## sarahincanada

LesleyL said:


> i took another test. :bfn:. i didn't use the frer, though.i used the wondfo. my bleeding is more this am, but still not full flow. think its af. so, yes. this is the first af i have had in 14 months without the help of provera. i'll have to call the md first thing tues am to see if he wants me to take the clomid.


sorry if its AF, but Im glad things are moving along, you are getting closer to that bfp :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Sorry if it is your AF Lesley...but that means the Clomid worked for you!! So you must have ovulated!

I am cd 14 today bb's a little sore which normally means ovulation is on its way but they are normally a lot more painful....soooo hoping the 100mg clomid makes me ovulate in the next few days!


----------



## Hus

hi ladies, im new here and have just been reading all your posts.
Looking for people to chat to.
Started first round of clomid last month days 5-9 on 50mgs went for blood test on day 21 to check protestrone levels with came back at 70, apparently thats great but i must have misjudged the timing cause after being 2 days late with sore heavy boobs and cramping AF showed up today but very light, so i guess i will see. If not onto my 2nd round in 4 days.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck all x x x


----------



## LesleyL

yes. i thought i o'd on cd 18, so that means my lp was only 10 days. that't not good:(

even if i did o on cd 14 and missed it, since started af on cd 18, we bd days 10 12 14 15 17 18 and a bunch after that too haha sooooo hopefully hubby doesn't have something wrong. ....i wrote awhile back on here how he refused sa. i thought for sure this was the month. i was poas away, and then af showed:( while i was at work:( and had no supplies:( haha. but anyways, hoping that the 3rd clomid cycle is a charm. 

i am due to start it tomorrow. the doctors is closed today since its the 4th. do you guys think i should just start it? i usually get a pelvic exam every month before i start the next dose, but i don't see the point in going in if i got my period. i work all day tomorrow, so i'd have to go in really late afternoon/early evening and who knows if they will have an opening.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym come home take the dogs round the field then go and watch my son in his last sports day at junior school x x x


----------



## Jasiellover

I have a question. How long are your cycles on clomid? The reason I'm asking is because I don't ovulate on my own. My cycle shows about every 2-3 months. I was put on 50mg clomid which gave me a 30 day cycle, which I thought was awesome but my doctor told me it did not work because it has to be a 24-28 day cycle? So she put me on 100mg clomid. This cycle was the same 30 days. Is is possible this is working, I am just ovulating later? I went from 60-90 day cycle to 30, how can she say it's not working when she isn't monitioring me? I'm so confused...


----------



## yazzy

Lesley - hopefully you O'd earlier than cd18 and your LP isn't too short. Personally I would just start it again the days you are meant to. 

Jasie - i'd say its working pretty well for you! My normal cycles are 43 days on 50 mg clomid my cycle was 48 days! I just ovulated around when I normally do so it definitely didn't work for me. I am now on 100mg and hoping to ovulate in the next few days.

AFM - cd15 today, thinking i'm getting closer to O but not there yet!


----------



## LesleyL

hi ladies:) the thread kind of died down...let's get it started again!! how is everyone doing??? i'm on cd 8 here. had a wk-long af:( kinda bummed...because for 3 months now, i knew i was going to have to babysit my nephew next week. i didn't realize it was going to be right on o day. hubby says he won't do it when the kid is in the house. soooo, i am going to probably either have to a. seduce hubby or b. beg my mom to watch my nephew;)

anyone else have anything going on???


----------



## missangie

I agree, it has died down a bit on here! 

Lesley, I think you can figure out a way to seduce your hubby ;-) How old is your nephew??

I am currently CD11 and hoping I O sooner rather then later, Im getting anxious to see if the clomid will work. I have been slightly crampy since yesterday and very bloated today.

Hubby is gone for the weekend at a bachelor party (oh lord... haha) I tortured myself last night by watching a friends youtube videos of her and their newborn and had myself a pity party. Pretty pathetic but I woke up this morning and decided I was going to make an effort to be more positive about all of this!


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, well i'm in my tww! I think I am either 1 or 2dpo possibly more. Had alot of cramping and ovary pain between cd16 and 18 and am cd20 today. This month the OH was very co-oporative and we bd'd atleast every other day and sometimes more so now I am just going to chill because we have done all we can :) This cycle I took 100mg clomid.

Missangie - I hope you O soon and Lesley good luck for this cycle!


----------



## missangie

good luck yazzy!!! Sounds like you BD'd plenty, I hope this is your month!!


----------



## caz & bob

well 3dpo ff says for me x x x


----------



## Lily7

good luck caz & bob x


----------



## LesleyL

well he is 6, but has cerebral palsy, so he'll need all my attention. i asked my mom to take him for an hr or 2 friday..........


----------



## _Nell

Sorry to jump in, I've never taken clomid but the NHS has given me 6months worth to take, completely unmonitored.

I already ovulate and am really nervous about not having monitoring.

Just curious to know who here is/isn't monitored via the NHS?


----------



## Lily7

Hi Hun I am being monitored but we had to go private as my gp is a tool! In fact I just recently went for an appt that I was called for but I asked to see a different doctor, anyway I ended up in floods of tears and told her my whole story from start to finish and she was disgusted, she referred me there and then but I the waiting time to be seen here is approx 4 months! She knows I already had to go private to see where my periods were and find out I have pcos, she also knows I have already been given clomid (that I had to pay for!!) 

Anyway, sorry to go off on one there but in answer to your question, yes I am but I have read of girls who aren't on here too. Good luck x


----------



## yazzy

Caz...I think we are pretty much at the same place in our cycles! My LP is normally quite long - 16 days though.

Nell...I think I have been one of the lucky one's who has had a fantastic experience so far with they NHS. They couldn't have been more helpful and although they all have certain times they can offer help they have done this for me without question. I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid, first cycle was 50mg and didn't work (bloods taken cd21) so this month I have taken 100mg clomid and had my cd21 blood test this morning. That is the only monitoring I am having. I was told when I get a BFP to phone the nurse who is looking after me and they will take everything from there and give early scans.


----------



## _Nell

Yazzy - yes mine have given me a blood test form to confirm ovulation after the first cycle of clomid too. But no ultrasound monitoring, I'm concerned i already have thin lining, plus i have fibroids i'd like them to keep an eye on too with the clomid.

I couldn't get in this cycle for my HSG in any case as they had no appintments and they want me to be clomid free on the cycle of and the one before the HSG, so looks like i can't start it for the next few months in any case :(

My follow up is in september and at this rate i might not even have started the tablets!


----------



## caz & bob

woopp yazzy we can Cheer each other on haha cycle buddies x x x


----------



## yazzy

Caz...woop woop cycle buddies, fingers crossed for us both that it is a lucky cycle!


----------



## LesleyL

i don't get monitored at all...no bloods or scans at all. the doc said i will a. get pg b. get period or c. not get period by day 30...if i don't get a period, i get a pelvic exam to check for cysts. 100 mg worked, because i got my period for the first time without provera in 14 months.


----------



## missangie

Im not being monitored, just going in for a CD21 bloodtest to see if it confirms ovulation or not... Im jealous of everyone who is monitored, I wanna know whats going on!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: woke up i feel like shit feel ruff i haven't had a drink hope i Sweet it out at the gym 5dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## caz & bob

i am not being monitored but i have before so they said there's no point because ever think is fine x x x


----------



## Bert

Hi there

Let me explain a bit about myself.

I am 34 and 21 day bloods came back fine. DH has low count of 7 mil but not bad movement.

We saw our FS for the first time last week and she sent me for day 3 bloods plus she took some swabs. I also have to have a Hycosy in a couple of months. We are booked to go back to her in 3 months when all my results are back and then she wants to prescribe clomid for a couple of cycles as she said these would make my eggs easier for the sperm to enter.

Have any of you been prescribed Clomid when you are ok but the problem is with DH? Would be grateful for your comments.

xx


----------



## LesleyL

hi bert. i have read some ppl on here say that they have been given the clomid even though they ovulate. you just have to be monitored for ovarian hyperstimulation.

husband is going away saturday:( hopefully ill o in the next few days. we dtd yesterday and don't think we will get to again until sunday:(


----------



## lolageorgia

Hi All,
Im new! :shy:

Just been stared on my first round of Clomid and Provera...
Have had PCOS since my teens (im now 29) and do not ovulate on my own. 
Am on 10mg Progesterone for 5 days (am on day 3) then will be on Clomid 3-7.
ANyone starting their journey too?

I have read some horror stories about AF after provera...horrible painful/heavy/long, anyone had this? Am terrified of finishing the course! How long after provera finished did you get AF? Anyone conceiving on 1st round clomid?
Sorry for all the questions, no one I know has/is going through IVF or assisted so no-one can help me!
Thanks ladies
xx


----------



## LesleyL

hi lola:)
i take provera too. the periods were no worse for me with them then my regular period when i was on bcp.

first round of clomid was a failure. 
2nd round got bumped to 100 mg, and i ovulated and got af on my own. 
hoping 3rd round is a charm and i get pg:)

i am on cd 12 today. i'm pretty sure i o'd on cd 18 last cycle, but my cycle was only 27 days long, so i am not positive of that.


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, well I had my cd21 bloods done and the nurse has told me I didn't ovulate :( However I am 100% positive I did going by all the signs and symptoms that I get everytime I ovulate. I did explain that I thought I O'd on cd18 or 19 and she said in this case my blood test should be carried out on cd25....so i'm off to get my bloods done again tomorrow...so fingers crossed!

Not that confident for this cycle although we did everything we could as i'm about 6dpo and my bb's are getting less sore by the day but we will see, i'm sure taking the clomid has made my tww symptoms different than normal.

How are you all getting on???


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck for all of us x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

Thanks Lesley thats good to know...was dreading my period! With my PCOS I rarely get periods, maybe 2 per year so they are always a bit of a shock anyway!! 

Last provera tab tomm so I should expecting AF within a few days??
Also, if this round doesnt work (please let it please let it) then how long would I wait before starting provera again? forgot to ask my GP on the long list of questions I had for him! AM thinking if I do ovulate and dont get preg then my period will come on its own hopefully, but if not will I be told to take provera again to induce it?

I didnt realise how slowly days go when you are TTC! I seem to do a mental count up of the babymaths a hundred times a day, cant believe I have only been taking provera for 4 days seems like a month, and I'm only on my first round! I cant imagine how long the tww will feel......

Hope 100mg works for you Lesley. Good luck everyone!!
xx


----------



## Buttons

Hello, sorry to jump in! i was after some advice, i was on clomid for 3 months but my appointment for further prescription of clomid was after my third cycle so i was forced to take a break..im now cd38 and no signs of af at all! I had 28,32,32 day cycles on clomid and before that they could go to cd37 but not over that..
Just wondered if anyone else had a month off and how it affected your cycle? also i always have sore bbs since ov to af, but this month nothing! 
Thanks so much, and good luck everyone xxx


----------



## LesleyL

lola- i always get af 4 days after last provera pill.

i took it in december, feb, march (to have period before a hsg), and then in may i was to start the clomid so i took the provera again. to clomid worked in june, so i didn't have to take the provera to get a period...i ovulated and got one on my own finally.

the doc always tells me to call him every 30 days to see what he wants me to do as far as the provera and clomid. hope this helps!


----------



## Nightnurse

Missjemima said:


> started clomid on 50mg no joy for three cycles. now on 100mg and progesterone herbal remedies and pregnancare conception tablets. Is anyone in the same boat?? Im getting fed up here!!! x

*Same boat here with the 50mg now on my 3rd round o 100mg,currently waiting or AF*


----------



## lolageorgia

Oh fab good to know...last provera pill today :happydance:

Just going to be waiting for AF now....dont think I have ever been desperate to see my period! Cant believe how slowly time goes in the TTC world...

Just ANOTHER quick question if anyone can help...
I know that PCOS cn cause false OPK results...how will I know when I will ovulate? am charting BBT but I will only find out if too late :wacko:

Where is everyone else in their cycle?x


----------



## LesleyL

so mad at hubby! today is cd 14. he is going away until sunday. i took my nephew to my moms so we could dtd and he left the house! and told me stop bugging him about it. i quit. i'm tired of begging him. i'm not taking the clomid next month. i'm too stressed out about it all. he pretty much threw this month out the door. we haven't dtd since cd 11, which was prob way too early. i hate men!


----------



## missangie

oh Lesley, I am sorry your hubby is being like that. Men just dont really seem to understand this process or how to make a baby it seems like no matter how many times you tell them. I am sorry you two arent on the same page this time around :-(


----------



## LesleyL

yeah he's been good up until now but he is being a real a**hole lately. i feel like i wasted a whole round of my clomid. i only have 3 more months then i'm not allowed anymore:(


----------



## sarahincanada

LesleyL said:


> so mad at hubby! today is cd 14. he is going away until sunday. i took my nephew to my moms so we could dtd and he left the house! and told me stop bugging him about it. i quit. i'm tired of begging him. i'm not taking the clomid next month. i'm too stressed out about it all. he pretty much threw this month out the door. we haven't dtd since cd 11, which was prob way too early. i hate men!

omg lesley I cant believe that! thats not fair. Can you have a talk with him? my hubby was not co-operating the first few months (not as bad as what yours done, just saying he was tired when we needed to dtd) and I told him look you have to do what I say when I say it, otherwise lets not do this. He wants kids so since then has done everything I say. Im sure it can be hard on our hubbies and we dont know it, but to me theres no excuse for your hubby to do that....you are taking drugs and so he needs to take this seriously! I hope that things work out so you dont have to miss this month :hugs:


----------



## missangie

I really just dont think men understand it all. I told my hubby we needed to BD cause I got a pos OPK and he said to me "once we get prego you need to wine and dine me after all of this" or something to that effect. I blew up on him reminding him that Im the one that goes to all the dr appts, has all these random procedures and exams and blood draws and takes pills to get a period and then pills to hopefully ovulate and pees on sticks every day and all he does is have sex when I say we need to. We both were laughing after I got done saying all of that and I think he got my point ;-)


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!
I was wondering if you minded if I joined it?? This is my first cycle on clomid:) A little background: We have been ttc since feb and I have stage 4 endometriosis.. I have had 2 previous surgery's and June 30th I had an HSC and HSG. I did not ovulate from feb to May, then finally in June I did for the first time with soy.. Unfortunately that ended in a chemical.. So doctor decided to go straight to clomid since I don't have time on my side with the endo (I am only 21 years old though).. Anyways, I June 30th was cd1 for me and I took clomid cd3-7 100mg.. I had my ultrasound Wed cd14 and got a positive IC and cbd smiley face wed evening.. My doctor said I should ovulate yesterday or today! 
He are my results from ultrasound:

lining- 9.2mm

right ovary
2.3cm follicle = 23mm
2.0 cm follicle = 20mm
around 5cm cyst = 50mm

left ovary
two 1.8cm follicles = 18mm
1.6cm follicle = 16mm

I was wondering if anyone else had ultrasounds and if we could compare results??:hugs:
The numbers were all new to me and it took awhile to understand what it meant:dohh:
Sorry for long post!!


----------



## missangie

hey prettynpink, I know you from the other clomid thread  Seems like we are on the same schedule almost, I am CD16 and got a pos OPK today. I wish I got an ultrasound so I would know where my bodies at and so that we could compare results but I dont get monitored at all, just a blood test CD21. Do you chart your temps??


----------



## prettynpink29

missangie said:


> hey prettynpink, I know you from the other clomid thread  Seems like we are on the same schedule almost, I am CD16 and got a pos OPK today. I wish I got an ultrasound so I would know where my bodies at and so that we could compare results but I dont get monitored at all, just a blood test CD21. Do you chart your temps??


Hello missangie!! I saw your name when I posted and knew that you were on the other clomid thread too:) 
I did get the ultrasound done because it was my first cycle of clomid, I am not getting the blood test though:/ So we each get one important thing done LOL. I tried to temp several times, but I don't consistently.. I know that the normal for me would be between 97.2-97.7.. The last 5 days have been this
cd 12 97.3
cd 13 97.2
cd 14 97.3
cd 15 97.5
cd 16 96.9

I guess today could have been ovulation day?? Not quite sure.. But I know if my temps go above 98 then I ovulated rite??


----------



## LesleyL

at least you can talk to your hubby! i tried that. he is saying now that if it happens, it happens. back in dec when the dr was talking about the clomid he said he would do whatever it takes. i think i have alot to do with it, because i obsess about babies. time of lovemaking, if i am 1 day late for af, EVERYTHING! i try not to over-talk about it with him, but its hard when you want something so bad. thank god i have you ladies to keep me sane! thank you so much.

he told me he'd be gone 10 minutes...that was about 2 and a half hours ago. so forget about bd tonight because he goes to work in an hour.


----------



## missangie

Prettynpink: yep, your temp should be higher after you ovulate. I think they say ovulation is confirmed after three days of high temps, I THINK?

Lesley, you are right it is SO hard when its something you want SO badly that is why I am on these boards are a god send. I am always hear to listen if ya need to talk  If today is out of the question, hopefully you can BD Sunday and still catch that egg!!


----------



## lolageorgia

Oh Lesley I'm sorry!:hugs:
Men are so selfish sometimes. I know the whole process is hard on them too but he neeeds to understand that you only get a certain amount of tries with Clomid. Perhaps wait a while till you have both calmed down and then try explaining it to him, you might eeven bd in tim to catch that egg:winkwink:

Maybe a month off will do you both good, its so hard not to obsess over every little thing and its puts so much pressure on both of you and your relationship. Could you maybe go away for the weekend or go for dinner or something and not talk about babies or sex or anything? SO hard when its constantly on your mind xxx:wacko:


----------



## Jennilou11

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join your thread? Really need someone to talk to who truly understands what I'm going through. If I hear any more people say "just relax, it'll happen when it's supposed to" I think I'll scream!! However deep down, I know there is a lot of truth in what they're saying. 

Anyhow, I've been TTC for 2 years. Both myself and DH have had all the necessary tests and both of us are healthy and normal. My cycle is 27/28 days, I've never missed a period. After lap and dye test done last December we were recommended to try Clomid to assist. First round in February, 100mg days 2-6. On day 12 went to clinic for internal scan, 3 large follicles and had hcg shot to ovulate. Cramping from shot for a few hrs but no other side effects. AF showed up 15dpo. 2nd and 3rd cycle, only 1 follicle of correct size, AF appeared 15dpo both times. DH and I decided to have a couple months off before final try. It paid off, 3 large follicles again. Got to 15dpo, no AF. Tested BFN. waited another day, tested again BFN. 19dpo brown cm on wiping only. Nothing again for two days. One final HPT, BFN again. The next day light bleeding. Nothing overnight at all. Managed to wear only pantie liners! One week and one day after AF was expected still brown cm on wiping. Breasts still tender? 

Any ideas anyone? If I didn't have monitoring and the hcg shot I would assume I ovulated late.... But I'm really confused. Maybe I've completely stressed myself out and upset the cycle? However I didnt feel stressed until after AF was overdue and BFN. 

sorry to ramble but would appreciate any info. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x


----------



## sarahincanada

LesleyL said:


> at least you can talk to your hubby! i tried that. he is saying now that if it happens, it happens. back in dec when the dr was talking about the clomid he said he would do whatever it takes. i think i have alot to do with it, because i obsess about babies. time of lovemaking, if i am 1 day late for af, EVERYTHING! i try not to over-talk about it with him, but its hard when you want something so bad. thank god i have you ladies to keep me sane! thank you so much.
> 
> he told me he'd be gone 10 minutes...that was about 2 and a half hours ago. so forget about bd tonight because he goes to work in an hour.

but we all obsess, I tell my hubby just to ignore it. One time we were BDing one time and (TMI!!!) he released a LOT and I said oh no its not fertile time!!! he just laughs. and sometimes i go on at him about why he doesnt seem as interested etc. It sounds like your hubby is having a hard time with it...so perhaps ask him how he is feeling rather than just nagging about BDing or appearing obssessed about it? Im hoping you ended up getting in a quciky last night!!


----------



## LesleyL

haha thanks ladies. no quickie though:(

he was preoccupied with a fishing trip he left for this am until tomorrow. 

oh well!


----------



## ebelle

LesleyL said:


> at least you can talk to your hubby! i tried that. he is saying now that if it happens, it happens. back in dec when the dr was talking about the clomid he said he would do whatever it takes. i think i have alot to do with it, because i obsess about babies. time of lovemaking, if i am 1 day late for af, EVERYTHING! i try not to over-talk about it with him, but its hard when you want something so bad. thank god i have you ladies to keep me sane! thank you so much.
> 
> he told me he'd be gone 10 minutes...that was about 2 and a half hours ago. so forget about bd tonight because he goes to work in an hour.

Men can be such jerks sometimes. they really dont understand how much it takes to make a baby. sorry you didnt get to bd today. maybe u will get a chance on Sunday? 

nevertheless, take care and dont lose hope!


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey all, just a quick question, What are your cycle day like since taking clomid. Here is mine.. 
Cycle 1-27 days,
Cycle 2-28 days,
Cycle 3-29 days..... these all with 50mg of clomid


----------



## caphybear

I tried to read back, but not sure if any of you have already asked/answered the same question since there are so many pages. ;) My question is, if there is anyone who is hypothyroid and taking clomid, have you noticed your TSH increasing? I was on 100mcg of Synthroid. I took 100mg of clomid (along with Bravelle, Ovidrel, and Prometrium) before my IUI. I had my TSH checked this past Monday and they are seriously high. Can the clomid cause that? I've read online where others have asked the same question but can't seem to find an answer. :/

Thanks!


----------



## prettynpink29

I have a question for all that temp.. I was told that ovulation was confirmed by 3 high temps.. But what is considered high?? I thought it was anything over 98.. But my temps are higher than normal, but not over 98.. 
Please look at my chart:) 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## LoloShells

I think high means anything .2 degrees higher than your previous highest. So your previous high was day 15. If your next temp is at least .2 higher than day 15 it will mark ovulation.


----------



## LesleyL

dh coming home tonight. i better wear something slinky to seduce him haha


----------



## prettynpink29

LoloShells said:


> I think high means anything .2 degrees higher than your previous highest. So your previous high was day 15. If your next temp is at least .2 higher than day 15 it will mark ovulation.

really?? Wow I had that really confused:wacko: Thanks for clarifying!!:) So most likely ovulation day was the dip I had??


----------



## LoloShells

prettynpink29 said:


> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> I think high means anything .2 degrees higher than your previous highest. So your previous high was day 15. If your next temp is at least .2 higher than day 15 it will mark ovulation.
> 
> really?? Wow I had that really confused:wacko: Thanks for clarifying!!:) So most likely ovulation day was the dip I had??Click to expand...

If you get another high, then yes :)


----------



## prettynpink29

LoloShells said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoloShells said:
> 
> 
> I think high means anything .2 degrees higher than your previous highest. So your previous high was day 15. If your next temp is at least .2 higher than day 15 it will mark ovulation.
> 
> really?? Wow I had that really confused:wacko: Thanks for clarifying!!:) So most likely ovulation day was the dip I had??Click to expand...
> 
> If you get another high, then yes :)Click to expand...


ok so I have one more question LOL! I know that you are only suppose to take your temp in the morning after a full nights rest.. But I have felt "warmer" all day (could be hot flushes from clomid) but anyways I took about 1 1/2 nap and then when I woke up I took my temp again and it has gone from 97.82 to 98.31. Can it actually work like that?? I know the answer is probably not:dohh:


----------



## LoloShells

No I think youre only supposed to temp after at least 4 hours of sleep


----------



## ebelle

DanielleTTC said:


> Hey all, just a quick question, What are your cycle day like since taking clomid. Here is mine..
> Cycle 1-27 days,
> Cycle 2-28 days,
> Cycle 3-29 days..... these all with 50mg of clomid

My cycles have been getting longer and longer since I started with 50 mg clomid

Cycle 1 - 29 days, 15 LP
Cycle 2 - 33 days, 17 LP
Cycle 3 - 35 days, 17 LP

Not sure what this cycle is gonna be like yet...


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls, how are you all?

Lesley did you seduce the OH??? :)

AFM - 10 dpo today...won't be testing til Saturday morning at the earliest. If we aren't lucky this cycle then i'm going to have to take a couple months break as if I fell pregnant next month i've be due on my wedding day lol!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her x x x


----------



## prettynpink29

LoloShells said:


> No I think youre only supposed to temp after at least 4 hours of sleep


Thank You!! My temp was still high this morning, and it gave me dotted lines that cross.. I think that confirms it rite?
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## LoloShells

Yep looks good :)


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Ladies!:hi:
I'm new to this thread and hoping to jump in with you guys!
We've been ttc since september 2011 and I'm on my 11th cycle now. This cycle I got clomid 50mg days 3-7. I do ovulate on my own but gyn thought this we could try, should help me with luthealphase which has been 9-12 days only..she says its ok, but I'm more worried.
I had terrible nightsweats during the clomid days, and still do have them occasionally, I'm on cd20 now. I O'd on cd16 and I could really feel it!! :wacko: auch!!! It felt in my rectum also..sorry tmi..but only for one evening.
I had a scan on cd10 and she did a hsg then also - my tubes were open and the prosedure didn't really hurt. By that time my lining wasnt very good, only 4mm but follicle was 13/14mm big. She said clomid might not be for me cos of the lining gets thin...but what I dont get is that doesn't it grow like 1,5mm per day so it should be ok when ovulation happens? Well, I guess she knows better..I also seem to have more moodswings in this cycle, since starting the clomid.
Anyhow, I really do have my hopes up for this cycle..:blush:

Wishing you all success stories with this drug :thumbup:


----------



## LesleyL

why yes yazzy, yes i did seduce him:happydance: haha i jumped him 10 minutes after he walked in the door last night.....so now i feel better.


----------



## missangie

alright my temp rose this morning so Im pretty sure Im 1DPO today.... I hope thats right and I have a feeling this 2WW is going to go by very slooooooowly


----------



## Asryellah

^I know :wacko:can't wait untill 31st when I'll be testing, if needed..I'm putting so much hope on this first round of clomid cos I've read so many succes stories..
Did you ladies notice more ovulation pain with clomid? I'm just wondering if its the drug or hsg which made it so painful..:shrug:


----------



## yazzy

Yay Lesley go you!!! So pleased for you as I know exactly how you feel as it has happened on other cycles like that for me and the OH.

Asryella - yes I have found ovulation a lot more painful when i'm on clomid but once ovulation takes place it calms down straight away.

AFM - 11dpo today, had a phonecall from the nurse at the hospital who confirmed I definitely ovulated when I thought I did and my numbers were very high so yay!! Am wishing for AF to stay away this weekend and bring me happy news instead!


----------



## Want2bMum

hi girls,

i am on my third cycle of clomid and today i got an US, the first since taking clomid.

they found a follicle of 16mm, they said it is too big as i am only on day7 of my cycle and the lining is still only 3mm. so they are not sure if it is a cyst or a big follicle... i also have 8 antral follicles on the same ovary and 13 on the other...

what do you think? did any of you get scanned in the beginning of the cycle? if so, did you have any big follicles and how thick was your lining?

thank you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asryellah

Want2bMum, I was scanned on cd10 and follicle was 13 or 14mm big which was ok, but my lining was only 4mm which wasnt so good as gyn said. Still keeping my hopes up that lining got thicker and strong by the time of ovulation cd16:bodyb:
My friend used clomid for one cycle but she had 30mm follicle by the time of ovulation which was way too big, and they started some other meds on her.

Hope everything works out fine with you anyway, do you have another scan in this cycle?


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon everybody....thought i would let u know where in my baby making process i am.

Me- 31 DH 29
DS born 10/05/2006
married 06/03/10
ttc since 01/2010
Was on depo provera for just over 3 and a half years
1st round of Fertomid 50 mg (generic of Clomid) (2-6) 05/2011, got AF (very faint) on the 27/05/2011
2nd round of Fertomid 50 mg x2 (3-7) 06/2011, Period was 4 days late took 2 BFN
Had terrible side effects like tender breasts, mood swings, insomnia, swollen abdomen, cramps and nausea.
got AF on the 26/06/2011 bt it literally lasted 2 days
Decided to skip a month of taking pills.
Visited my O&G on Saturday...had a sonar done. No cysts all clear. Left ovary was enlarged. Not sure what that meant. Dr prescribed another round of Fertomid. So waiting on my AF. Which is due on the 23/07/2011.

Hopefully i dont get my AF and i got BFP naturally. Otherwise my 3rd round of Fertomid will start. Wish me gud luck!!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

Asryellah said:


> Want2bMum, I was scanned on cd10 and follicle was 13 or 14mm big which was ok, but my lining was only 4mm which wasnt so good as gyn said. Still keeping my hopes up that lining got thicker and strong by the time of ovulation cd16:bodyb:
> My friend used clomid for one cycle but she had 30mm follicle by the time of ovulation which was way too big, and they started some other meds on her.
> 
> Hope everything works out fine with you anyway, do you have another scan in this cycle?

hi yes, my next scan is on monday. i asked for it as i'd like to see how the situation progresses. today i received a letter form the fertility centre. it contained all the notes about what was discussed yesterday and the results of my ultrasound. there is written that the 13mm one is a developing follicle and not a cyst.... but yesterday they were not sure whether it was a cyst or a follicle... i don't know what to make of this!!!

overall the experience hasn't been pleasant, the ivf specialist seemed more like a drug rep than a doctor, he just wanted to sell rather than assess my situation...

anybody having treatment at the london women's clinic in harley street?

any advice or feedback would be very much appreciated as i am thinking on changing centre...

thank you :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies, I'm taking clomid day 2-6,last month on day 12 I had a follicle size of 25mm which woz good & I ovulated but didn't get pregnant, I went 2 have my scan on mon day 13 & my follicle is only 7mm wtf!, I'm going bk 2moro for another scan any1 else had this happen?x


----------



## lolageorgia

Whoop well done Lesley!:winkwink:

Well AF showed her face today so will be starting CLomid in 2 days YEAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

quick question...
If I take Clomid 3-7 how long do I wait after O before I go back on Provera, or will I AF naturally if I dont get PG? I dont ovulate on my own, so if I do ovulate then my period should come naturally in about 14days right? FX for BFP tho!!

CONFUSED:dohh:

xx


----------



## LoloShells

lolageorgia said:


> Whoop well done Lesley!:winkwink:
> 
> Well AF showed her face today so will be starting CLomid in 2 days YEAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> quick question...
> If I take Clomid 3-7 how long do I wait after O before I go back on Provera, or will I AF naturally if I dont get PG? I dont ovulate on my own, so if I do ovulate then my period should come naturally in about 14days right? FX for BFP tho!!
> 
> CONFUSED:dohh:
> 
> xx

You should only need provera if you don't ovulate, which you can track with opks or a blood test checking for progesterone on cd21.


----------



## lolageorgia

Hey Lolo,
Sorry I should have been clearer, no I don't ovulate on my own, have just taken 5 days of provera and am on cd1 now so starting clomid in 2 days. So if this cycle I don't get pg I'm assuming that if clomid does cause me to ovulate then I will get my period in 14 ish days from O. Thing is I have PCOS so I don't know if I will be able to use opk. I'm just going to try and see what happens. If AF doesn't show I will assume I haven't o'd? 
Thanks for your help! X


----------



## LoloShells

You can have blood drawn on cd 21 and they will be able to tell you based on your progesterone level, whether or not clomid made you ovulate. If they determine you did not ovulate, then you can take the provera to start your period.


----------



## LesleyL

sooo i dont know if i o'd this time around or not. last month, i could tell when it was happening cause i had alot of pain for like 2 hrs. this time, its cd 19 and nothing.


----------



## Asryellah

Babydust to you cutedimples :dust:

Lolageorgia, I took clomid days 3-7 and I o'ed on cd16. You should go test progesterone levels then you'll know if you o'd for sure. And poas later on the cycle on assumed 14dpo .I've no expericence on provera though..


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning all.

i am on cd25 without take any fertomid (generic of clomid) this month. I have tender breasts for the past 2 days. Hopefully my AF dont come and i got pregnant naturally or hopefully my AF is coming soon so that i can start my 3rd round of fertomid (generic of clomid).

Good luck to all thats on the clomid train.

Thnx again for the BABY DUST Asryellah.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: no gym got to take my oh mum docs for bloods done then chill chill chill x x x


----------



## yazzy

Hi Caz, how are you doing? i'm 13dpo today, wondering whether to test tomorrow or just wait it out??!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i am waiting till monday or Tuesday hun fx its a nice bfp for us hun my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 i am cd30 today wooppp x x x


----------



## yazzy

I'm cd31 today :) I would expect AF on Sunday but i've got an all day wedding Saturday and a Christening Sunday so I don't know what to do....part of me wants to wait it out...part of me is impatient. Maybe i'll just wait and if AF stays away i'll test Monday morning!


----------



## lolageorgia

Asryellah said:


> Lolageorgia, I took clomid days 3-7 and I o'ed on cd16. You should go test progesterone levels then you'll know if you o'd for sure. And poas later on the cycle on assumed 14dpo .I've no expericence on provera though..

Thanks, I'm going to try OPK testing anyway, even tho doc said I might get false positive due to PCOS but have tested a few times when I know Im not ovulating and it has given negative readings, so I am hopeful for a true positive!
Im going to start OPK testing 4 days after last pill, CD11, but am hoping I wont O till after 12 as I am away CD10 and 11 so no BD! :dohh:

Im so excited to start this journey but I know I shouldnt get my hopes up as there is no telling if Clomid will work....massively hopeful though! 

BABYDUST TO ALL xxxxx:dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

yazzy said:


> I'm cd31 today :) I would expect AF on Sunday but i've got an all day wedding Saturday and a Christening Sunday so I don't know what to do....part of me wants to wait it out...part of me is impatient. Maybe i'll just wait and if AF stays away i'll test Monday morning!

good luck hun x x x


----------



## yanjan

Hello ladies, any success stories? I am on clomid too, i take mine cd2-6, this month was my second round , anyone else taking cd2-6? i noticed tht alot of people take it cd3-7.
Good luck ladies.
ladies, does anyone get this or it just me, whn am close to O till i get AF, i keep feelling like am going to throw up all the time. Is it jst me or the clomid?


----------



## LesleyL

hey ladies. just stopping bye to say hi. cd 20 for me. some mild abd cramping. hope this is the month! on dtd cd 11, 16, 18 an today. hope that was enough!


----------



## LoloShells

Just found a lump in my right armpit. Trying not to freak out. Reading that clomid can cause benign cysts in breast/armpit tissue. Will call my doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Asryellah

Loloshells oh my, I hope everything turns out right and it's nothing to worry about :hugs:

Yazzy&Caz wow you could start testing any day now!! What a willpower you guys have :winkwink:
Yanjan, I did only experience mild nausea during days I tood clomid. But not anymore.
I do not have really any preggosigns, everyone says you'll feel pregnancy in your breasts at first but my boobs are totally fine. Only thing that is different in this first clomid cycle is that I was totally dry before O, and started getting o-kind of cm dpo3 and having it every morning now. Guess its just clomid talking, boosting my progesterone..it must have never been used before :haha:


----------



## lolageorgia

LoloShells said:


> Just found a lump in my right armpit. Trying not to freak out. Reading that clomid can cause benign cysts in breast/armpit tissue. Will call my doctor tomorrow.

Hope everything is ok.... Didn't know that was a side effect.
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to round 5 and i have a scan on Thursday woopp x x x


----------



## LoloShells

OB said clomid doesn't cause lumps. Going to see my gp right now.


----------



## LesleyL

lolo hope everything is ok. make sure you let us know


----------



## binksmommy

I'm stalking here for now.. If AF comes this month .. (I pray it doesn't) but if it does I will have blood work done day 3 and 20 so I can begin Clomid .. So may be joining u lovely ladies later..


----------



## LesleyL

hi binksmommy:)




all day today i've had such a weird feeling. it goes from my pelvic region to behind my belly button. this am when i got up, i got a sharp pain from one of my ovaries when i stood. it actually made me grab my side. hoping i'm not getting cysts from the clomid....


----------



## LoloShells

Gp says its a swollen lymph node, gave me quick round of antibiotics.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls this af is heavy witch is good ha started taking fresh royal jelly well had 2 bottles of carlsberg it was nice but i feel ruff today as ewt x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

:Good to hear Lolo!, will antib interfere with TTC?

Took my first Clomid last night...been feeling :sick: all day....


----------



## LoloShells

lolageorgia said:


> :Good to hear Lolo!, will antib interfere with TTC?
> 
> Took my first Clomid last night...been feeling :sick: all day....

Not sure really. My gp knows I'm ttc, and she said "I'm giving you a quick round just in case you do get pregnant" It's like a Z-pack. She didn't mention that I shouldn't try or that it would make it difficult so I'm not worried about it. I can't find anything conclusive online either way. All I can find is that you can get pregnant on bc pill while taking antibiotics.

I bought my first bottle of EPO last night. Hope it helps my cm!


----------



## Asryellah

Good news then Loloshells, hope antibiotics help :thumbup:

I'm totally having periodkindofpains (dpo10), so it's really getting me down and I've been pissed off since yesterday when it started :growlmad:
Yesterday still had some cm but today nothing so far, so I guess dried up untill the :witch: comes. Craaaaaaaaap
I was counting on so much on this first round of clomid and hsg. 

Anyone been testing lately?


----------



## LesleyL

ill be testing in 4-5 days. gl everyone!


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> ill be testing in 4-5 days. gl everyone!

I think Ill start testing at 10DPO. Im 7 today.


----------



## yazzy

AF got me today booo....but I am now chilling and letting the next cycle happen naturally as in 9 months it will be my wedding! I will start clomid again in 2 months time.


----------



## lolageorgia

Oh Baby dust to all of you testers! :kiss::hugs::kiss: xx


----------



## MonkeysGirl

Hi all! I didn't know there was a forum for clomid users!

Long story short: first time user. DH and I are both healthy as horses, so we are "unexplained". I did days 3-7 on 50 clomid. Bloodwork and ultrasound every day. Last saturday after ovulation started 200mg of progesterone twice a day.

So right now i'm 9 DPO and have a pregnancy test scheduled for Wednesday the 27th.

My side effects from the clomid were the hot flashes, headaches, and moodiness. Now I feel abdominal cramping, nausea and im really bloated. im hoping that AF doesnt show up....

I don't know whether this is just the onset of AF or something else???


----------



## LesleyL

hi monkeysgirl! wow b/w and u/s every day???? that must suck! it'll all be work it in the end though.

just got done cutting the grass and weedeating. it was hot out! all of my cramping stopped. it lasted two days, from cd 21 to 23. i hope i didn't o even later this cycle. we will see if af shows up on cd 28 like last month. if not, i'll test.....


----------



## Asryellah

yazzy, too bad that :witch: found you..but you seem to be in pretty good mood :thumbup:

I'm still having af pains, and I haven't been charting but this morning I tested and was only 36,56c so I guess af will start within couple of days. I took temps few days after O and it was like 37,01c..so not good and I dont think implantation dip will happen this late 11dpo.
Oh and i do also have hot flashes at nights..I think thats clomid talking but all other symptoms are normal for me in pms like bloating, cramps, moodiness. Hopefully my luthealphase will be better than without clomid..

Why does this have to be so damn hard!!!?? :nope:


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon ladies

so my :af: visited me on Saturday afternoon :growlmad: and last nite i took my 1st 2 tabs of my 3rd round of Fertomid (generic of Clomid). 

:dust::dust::dust: for all the clomid ladies


----------



## MonkeysGirl

hi Lesley!

Yes- every day up until ovulation then I get a three day break. After ovulation I start taking the progesterone and she checks my levels to ensure I've ovulated and how my follicles are doing.

First round I have two mature at the time of ovulation and she said they like to see two or three.

I know the chances are low on your first round of clomid but I've got my hopes up and trying to stay positive, but dont want to be gutted...

Its so hard ladies, my thoughts are with you!!


----------



## MonkeysGirl

cutedimples: keep your chin up...its the worst when you first get it thinking you have to do it all over again....but our time will come!


----------



## Asryellah

Cutedimples :hug: sorry for your af..hopefully THIS cycle is THE one
with :yellow:

wish we all will get the stork soon :dust:


----------



## lolageorgia

Oh sorry cutedimples.....AF is such a witch! 

do any of you guys take baby asprin at all?
x


----------



## MonkeysGirl

well i just did an OPK and got two lines. so i took the plunge and did an HPK clear blue digital and not pregnant at 10DPO.

if i dont get AF before wednesday i still have my blood test and im hoping that its just to early to show...


----------



## LesleyL

i think i'm going to test with ic tomorrow am. i have been so crampy and bloated....dunno if its af coming or what. i'd be 2 days before missed af tomorrow. i'll give it a go.


----------



## missangie

good luck lesley!!!! 

I just got my cd21 progesterone results, 20.8! so excited however I really dont feel pregnant this cycle. I woke up today and my face has broken out SO bad. Pretty sure thats a sign of AF


----------



## LoloShells

What level is your progesterone supposed to be at or above?


----------



## missangie

my doctor said they like to see above 10 for ovulation on non medicated cycles and above 15 for medicated cycles


----------



## LoloShells

Oh ok, so do super high numbers mean something significant? For instance I saw one lady said hers was 38. Any reason hers would be so high?


----------



## missangie

I found this chart:

*Mid-Luteal Phase 5+ ng/ml As mentioned above, a level of 5 indicates some kind of ovulatory activity, though most doctors want to see a level over 10 on unmedicated cycles, and over 15 with medications. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. 

First Trimester 10-90 ng/ml Average is about 20 at 4 weeks LMP, and 40 at 14 weeks LMP. It is important to note that while a higher progesterone level corresponds with higher pregnancy success rates, one cannot fully predict outcome based on progesterone levels. Progesterone supplementation is unlikely to help if started after a positive pregnancy test. 

Second Trimester 25-90 ng/ml Average is 40 at beginning, 90 at end. 

Third Trimester 49-423 ng/ml *

I have definitely heard of high levels not ending up with BFP so I dont think that high necessarily equals BFP


----------



## LesleyL

hey ladies took an ic with fmu and neg. it was a wondfo. not sure what the sensitivity is on those. anyone know??? i still have cramping. probably just af. we will see if she comes in 2 days. i have a frer, but i was saving it for when i actually missed a period.


----------



## Shangalang

Ladies

Please don't give up hope, I have been on the Clomid journey with success.

1st Cycle - nothing
2nd Cycle - BFP but m/c at 5 weeks
3rd Cycle - BFP but m/c @ 5.5 weeks
4th cycle - BFP & now 15 wks pregnant!

It was a rollercoaster but worth it in the end, so far all is going well so I just wanted to pop in & give all you ladies some hope that it can work !

Good Luck & lots of BabyDust
xx


----------



## Asryellah

So I had a visit from the old witch today :witch:

My lutheal phase was only 10 or 11 days, so I guess clomid is not the right med for me. I have told my gyn about my worries of lutheal phase shortness and she said clomid should patch that too..well, not for me then! :growlmad:
And also it got my lining so thin...

In this cycle I wont use clomid, cos I'll be out of country in the time the ultracheck should've been done..but hopefully my lining will get thick and I'll get something else to support my l-phase.

Better luck to everyone else !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LesleyL

hi all. still having bloating. gassy as all h*ll annndddd cramping. af is supposed to come on the 28th. it kills me to wait:(


----------



## Asryellah

Oh my!!! I just noticed missangies ticker!! Congratulations!!!!
:yipee: that's so awesome!!

Oh and btw about that prog.test, I had it done in my early cycles of ttc:n and it was cd26 -> 31 which showed that I did ovulate. But that can also change during different cycles.


----------



## AnneLouB

Hi all, 

I though I would join you on here - I've just taken my first round of Clomid (days 2 - 6) and am now on day 9 - so nearly time!

I've posted on a different thread, but I'm a bit concerned that my new fertility doc (I moved areas) does not want me back to scan my ovaries - have any of you had this? How will he know if its working or not? I'm due to have my blood taken on day 21 (to see if I've ovulated I guess - seem to have had this test a million times!), but other than that, he just siad to book an appointment for 5 months, which we will hopefully be able to cancel if we get pregnant...

I've also had no side effects whatsoever so i'm worried that clomid hasn't done anything to me at all!! My dos said to :sex: from days 10 - 14, but I think to be on the safe side we'll do an day either side too - it's all so scientific!! 

Just looking for a bit of reassurance as I have been through a lot recently and have no idea if clomid will work for me! Congrats to all of you who have had a :bfp: recently and fingers crossed for the rest of us!!:flower:


----------



## LesleyL

missangie...congrats!!! so happy for you!!!


another :bfn: today:( af due in 2 days...


----------



## lolageorgia

Lesley dont give up hope....its not over till the witch shows! Did you do an early test?x


----------



## LesleyL

no just used ics... i have alot of them so i figured id just test every am


----------



## AnneLouB

Is it possible to ovulate later than expected on 50 mg of clomid??? I'm on day 10 now and my doc said I would be fertile between day 10 and 14, but my cbfm still reads that I am at low fertility. I took my first round of clomid days 2-6. I'm assuming that I am not going to ovulate, but not sure whether to call my doc and ask for my dose to be upped next round...help!!! If you read my previous post also, he is not scanning me and the only tests i will have is blood on day 21, but not this month cos we will be out of the country. Not sure whether to rely on my cbfm or not...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x


----------



## LesleyL

anne- i have read in numerous places the monitor doesn't work if you are on clomid. i would just use regular opks.


----------



## LesleyL

tested with frer this am. :bfn:. no af in site. cd 28 for me. i will have to make appt to have pelvic exam at beginning of next wk to check for cysts...then move on to clomid round 4:(


----------



## binksmommy

Had my day 3 blood work done today.. will go back on day 20 for another.. day 19 I will be seeing my Dr about starting Clomid on my Sept cycle.. Need prayers!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## LesleyL

still no af. still have cramping. cd 30 today. i'll have to call the md tomorrow am to see what he wants me to do about starting the provera and clomid again. last month, i o'd and af came...this month, don't know what to do! i think i may have o'd around cd 20 or 21 cause i had some mean cramping around those days. i'm not giving up hope yet! still testing every am...just with ics, though. how are you ladies doing????


----------



## 37Hopeful

Anyone get positive OPK but CD21 blood test says no O on Clomid? I keep getting positive OPKs late in my cycle. Please read & advise! (Note: I take 2 OPKs each day)
Cycle 1
Clomid CD 5-9, 50mg
CD 19 Positive OPK
CD 26 starting spotting THICK BROWN mucus-----Progesterone test = .9 (Doc says no O but he thinks he should have tested on CD 21...woops! Mistake!)
Cycle 2
Clomid CD 5-9, 50mg
CD 11/12 EWCM & Watery CM- Cervix high- hard to find- NEGATIVE OPKs
CD 21 POSITIVE OPK
CD 22 Progesterone = .4 (Doc says no O)

I am currently on CD 28 & feel like AF is coming. Bloated, full & sore BB, dull cramping etc. 

Is it possible that Clomid tries to get me to ovulate early...which doesn't happen & then my own body tries to later in the cycle? I'm not sure what's going on here but any advice is welcome! Should I try a cycle without Clomid or increase to 100mg? 

ME: 37 went off BCP- no AF for 7 months- only got AF when induced by progesterone


----------



## LesleyL

hopeful- not sure???? did u get af without the progesterone after clomid cycle 1? if you got af without the progesterone, you probably o'd when you think you did. same with the second cycle. i also need provera to induce bleed....went through 3 rounds of clomid so far, only last month on 100 mg has worked so far. good luck to you:)


----------



## 37Hopeful

LesleyL said:


> hopeful- not sure???? did u get af without the progesterone after clomid cycle 1? if you got af without the progesterone, you probably o'd when you think you did. same with the second cycle. i also need provera to induce bleed....went through 3 rounds of clomid so far, only last month on 100 mg has worked so far. good luck to you:)

Hi LesleyL- thank you. Yes, I did get AF without Progesterone round 1 Clomid. It was a strange AF though- thick, brown, or dark red thick- for 4-5 days. How is it on 100mg? I had some strong reactions to the first cycle at 50mg- I am scared to take 100mg! Best of luck to you as well...


----------



## LesleyL

it was the worst period i ever had, to tell you the truth. very very heavy. and cramping before, during, and after it. after it was all over, though, i felt so much better. it lasted about a wk, but that is typical for me.


----------



## cutedimples

AnneLouB said:


> Is it possible to ovulate later than expected on 50 mg of clomid??? I'm on day 10 now and my doc said I would be fertile between day 10 and 14, but my cbfm still reads that I am at low fertility. I took my first round of clomid days 2-6. I'm assuming that I am not going to ovulate, but not sure whether to call my doc and ask for my dose to be upped next round...help!!! If you read my previous post also, he is not scanning me and the only tests i will have is blood on day 21, but not this month cos we will be out of the country. Not sure whether to rely on my cbfm or not...

AnneLouB...i am on my 3rd round of Fertomid (generic of clomid) and also took mine on days 2-6. My O&G also asked me to only come on day 21. I am gonna use OPKs as of 2moro to monitor that i am ovulating. I am on CD10 2day (01/08). I will also try to :sex::sex::sex: as much as possible. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill in again today no gym woopp think i may go back tomorrow missed it but needed the rest symptoms this month have been really strong hot flushes x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

Well I O'd today (i think) BD'd plenty so fingers crossed to everyone and lets get implanting!!! xoxo


----------



## lolageorgia

:hugs:


LesleyL said:


> tested with frer this am. :bfn:. no af in site. cd 28 for me. i will have to make appt to have pelvic exam at beginning of next wk to check for cysts...then move on to clomid round 4:(

sorry Lesley...hope your exam bring good news for you, FX for next round :hugs:


----------



## dusty_sheep

LesleyL said:


> so mad at hubby! today is cd 14. he is going away until sunday. i took my nephew to my moms so we could dtd and he left the house! and told me stop bugging him about it. i quit. i'm tired of begging him. i'm not taking the clomid next month. i'm too stressed out about it all. he pretty much threw this month out the door. we haven't dtd since cd 11, which was prob way too early. i hate men!

Hey, I so understand your frustration!:hugs:

My DH and I, we agreed on me not telling him when it would be the day to DTD as we didn't "get things to work" (if you know what I mean:blush:) when he knew. Maybe your hubby feels put under pressure a little as well? Men sometimes cannot handle having to BD because it's the right time.

I tried to explain to my DH, that month after month I swallow pills that are not exactly healthy but necessary since I don't ovulate by myself. And that there are many reasons why we don't get to BD right before ovuation - the LO we already have, business trips, me or him getting ill.... and that considering these things, it makes me feel so hopeless when then, he comes along telling me that he doesn't feel like BD'ing today, or that he want's to watch tv instead etc. 

So, DH telling you that your DH doesn't feel like BDing and then even leaving the house, that's just not very cooperative. 

And I hated when the fertility center called and told me to BD this very day - after a stressy day for me and DH. I somehow managed to get him into the mood... prepared nice dinner, put LO to bed, tried to keep all the stress away from him... and it worked.

Then... it's so difficult to keep away stress from the DH and get into the mood yourself, when in fact you are so mad because of what he's doing. Like this would be only for yourself.

I'd talk to him and also take a break with the clomid if you want that. And maybe even try to sort things out between you two. I hope things work out okay.:hugs:


----------



## LesleyL

well i went to md today. he said to stick with the 100 mg of clomid. i actually started spotting today (cd 33) so he said the count it as cd 1. i don't want to, though, cause it hasn't turned into true af yet.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck to all us girls x x x


----------



## LesleyL

hey all. started my 4th cycle of clomid today. been having bad pulling af cramps this time around. the pharmacy messed up and didn't give me enough clomid tablets! have to get it straightened out tomorrow.....how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Asryellah

Hi girls :coolio: I've been on vacation and not hanging around the net either..I did get progesteron meds from my gyn for this cycle to see if lh-phase gets any longer. Hopefully!! I'm on dpo8 now, so still have a week to wait. 
Because of a trip, I couldn't start clomid this cycle cos we were out of country the time I should've had ultrasound. So if next cycle starts thatäll be my clomid cycle nr2.
Hugs to you all :hugs: and hopefully we'll get bfps here SOON!!
:headspin:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl just got in now from shopping i am going Chinese for tea its only a mile down the road love this walking i have lost 5lb with all my walking haha dont no weather to take me clomid 2-6 or 3-7 what do you girls think x x x


----------



## emw13180

Hi Ladies, I'm new to the board and am just trying to find my way around. I start Clomid in a couple of weeks and have some questions. My doctor has just given me a rx for Clomid? I've seen on a couple (a lot) of boards that ladies are being monitored? My doctor has just given me the prescription and said go forth and have sex when you ovulate. Should I request my doctor (OB/GYN) to monitor me? 

Also, what's your favorite OPK? 

Thanks for your advise!
Erin


----------



## lilmamatoW

emw13180 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to the board and am just trying to find my way around. I start Clomid in a couple of weeks and have some questions. My doctor has just given me a rx for Clomid? I've seen on a couple (a lot) of boards that ladies are being monitored? My doctor has just given me the prescription and said go forth and have sex when you ovulate. Should I request my doctor (OB/GYN) to monitor me?
> 
> Also, what's your favorite OPK?
> 
> Thanks for your advise!
> Erin

Yes, if your doctor will do it, get monitored. It's always better to know how the follicles are growing and whether hormone levels are where they should be for a particular point in your cycle. You will want to know the best times to BD and whether your lining is sufficient. All the best to you. Consider mucinex and preseed if clomid dries you out.


----------



## LesleyL

hey girls. i haven't been on this thread for awhile. how are you all doing? i am on cd 21 today and something different happened this month. yesterday i had havy af-like cramps then started spotting. not enough for pad or anything. it continued until this am mixed with yellowing cm and now its gone. hoping this means something good. i will be testing in about a wk.


----------



## Asryellah

LesleyL sounds like implantation bleeding!! Hopefully thats what it is!!:thumbup:
I'm waiting for my period to start so I could start my second try of clomid..I tested bfn :cry: today dpo14 and yesterday took last progesteron so I should start in few days..


----------



## LesleyL

i hope so! tested today..of course, bfn. it was with ic. i will test for real in 7 days.


----------



## Asryellah

Seems pretty quiet in here..hows everyone doing? :hi:

I'm on my 2nd round of clomid now, and got u/s on cd13 and I had 3 quite big follicles!! One was 18mm, 20 and 22mm. My gyn said that two will propably ovulate, which should be good to have 2 chances to conceive.
Really do hope that atleast one would :cloud9:
I had terrible o- pains on cd15. REALLY bad.


----------



## resque07

Hi I am on my first round of 50 mg cd 2 thru 6. I am currently on cd 28. No af and I have no idea when 8 od or if I did . I did have pinching burning pains since cd12 until cd 19 then on cd 22 I had a larger amount of cm that seemed to be ewcm. I have been very wet through the whole cycle. Clomid has not dried me up at all and usally I am dry . I haven't had any sighns of af until today . Now today I am having some mild cramps mostly a huge discomfort and back cramps which is a lot of pain. My cm is. Ery watery and cervix is high and soft. I took frer this morning and got bfn. I really would like to know what is going on with my body.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

on another thread here is my story:
I am 28 and dh is 45 we are trying for our first togather. i took clomid days 3-7 this cycle. i went in for an ultrasound today and i belive there 9 or 10 cm i am not sure how many i just wanted to break down and :cry:.
So i have to go back on firday and i hope they have grown by then anyone else had this happen?
Baby 
dust to everyone


----------



## Asryellah

^Of course you can join us!! What cd are you now? I think I read somewhere that follies do grow like 2mm per day, so if your O-day isnt near by just keep on growing the eggs :hug:


----------



## Asryellah

Oh, forgot to ask Rescue07 that you didn't use opk's? I mean do you have a day when you had most strongest line etc. that you might predict when you o'd? If you did o in cd19 then you still have few days to wait..Hopefully you will get BFP!!!! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Quaver

@MrsDavis

The doctor told me anything less than 8mm is no good. 10mm sounds good. Which CD are you? It grows about 2mm/day, and it will release at around 20mm. Ovulation on Sunday or Monday?:flower:


----------



## DanielleTTC

i have a question? ive just finished my 6th cycle of clomid and i was expecting to come on yesterday but i havent i did a test the morning it was a neg! these are my last cycle pattern starting with the 1st -cd27, cd28,cd29,cd30,cd27 so i expected this cycle to be 28 but its currently cd 30! what is going on?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Quaver hi i am on cd13 today so i do still hve hope and i didnt know they grow 2mm aday thanx i am praying they grow


----------



## resque07

No I did not use opk they don't work on me I get nearly positives with them all through my cycle so doctor told us to bd every other day until its time for af and we did . I went by my cm I had some ewcm on cd 15 but on cd 22 I had much more ewcm. So I'm not sure if I od on cd 15 or cd 22. I did take a frer this morning and it is bfn . My back is sore from all the hurting I had yesterday and through out the night. My cervix this morning is more high than it has been all month and my cm is still very watery. I am currently on cd 29.


----------



## Asryellah

Rescue07 lets hope its pregnancy signs you're getting :thumbup: it just might not show on tests yet. Depending on whenever it was you o'd, but atleast you had swimmers there waiting thats the most important thing even not knowing when ovulation happens.

Daniellettc do you know the time you ovulated? I also have different lenghts in my cycles cd27-32 and it always depends when you ovulate.. Because that can chance- even in clomid cycles. BUT lutheal phase is basically always the same..thats what Ive been told. Hopefully you'll find out soon :hugs2:
I used to have lh-phase like 10days thats why I got progesterone now, and last cycle lh phase was horrific 16 days!!:dohh: was soooo bloated, and irritated cos I knew I wasnt preggo and period just wouldnt start.


----------



## rachel_f_

Home you don't mind me gatecrashing the thread!! I have just finished my first round of 50mg clomid cycle days 2-6.... I'm cycle day 8 now and getting ovulation pains and a little EWCM, surely I can't be ovulating this early?! Good luck ladies xxxXx


----------



## DanielleTTC

Asryellah said:


> Daniellettc do you know the time you ovulated? I also have different lenghts in my cycles cd27-32 and it always depends when you ovulate.. Because that can chance- even in clomid cycles. BUT lutheal phase is basically always the same..thats what Ive been told. Hopefully you'll find out soon :hugs2:
> I used to have lh-phase like 10days thats why I got progesterone now, and last cycle lh phase was horrific 16 days!!:dohh: was soooo bloated, and irritated cos I knew I wasnt preggo and period just wouldnt start.

I o'd around the 27/28 day we was on holiday that week very busy and I didn't take my ovulation tests I left them and my hair extensions that I was planning to take in a safe bag but left it at home like a twat does!!! We had a wedding and christening that week! But I remember having the horrible pains and the cm!


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

So i called the doc back today i had 9 follicles on my right 10 on my left they were almost at a ten so i go in firday to see if they grew fx for me guys


----------



## resque07

Well today was good no real symptoms of af or bfp just a few pulling and burning pains in my lower belly and some quick sharp pains in my sides like maybe my overies I dunno but I'm still wet with some thick yellowish cm and milky white cm cervix is still high.


----------



## Asryellah

rachel_f_ said:


> Home you don't mind me gatecrashing the thread!! I have just finished my first round of 50mg clomid cycle days 2-6.... I'm cycle day 8 now and getting ovulation pains and a little EWCM, surely I can't be ovulating this early?! Good luck ladies xxxXx

Hi Rach do you use opks? I actually just wrote in other thread about how I had the same thing in my 1st and now on this 2nd clomid cycle. I had ewcm and pains and pretty strong opk early on. But then on my first cycle I o'd 9 days after the last pill and this one 8 days after the last pill. With STRONG lines on opk and terrible ov pains.
BUT hey we all react differently to meds, so if the feelings right.. :sex:


----------



## Finonia

Hi Guys

This is my first round of clomid and I have just been for my u/s and there are 3 follicles in there ready to go - they gave me my HCG shot so now we need to just get on with it!!!

It looks like I have responded well to the meds and she could see there were quite a few more follicles maturing so for next month she has reduced my dose - altho I told her of course I won't be back next month :wacko:

Anyhow - fingers crossed it will work - it is interesting to see others in the same boat - good luck everyone! x


----------



## Asryellah

How funny you had the same amount Finonia that I did :)Interesting to see what happens to you! I did not get hcg shot though, and my gyn said prob two will release. But lets hope thats enough and atleast one of them would want to become our baby :)
I'm on dpo2/3 now so still looooong wait ahead


----------



## emw13180

Hi Ladies, 
I'm looking for some feedback. I'm on my first round of clomid, days 5-9, 50mg and I'm on CD 18. I've not ovulated yet and I'm starting to get worried that I don't even ovulate. I'm not being monitored by my OB/GYN, but should I be? 

When does everyone else ovulate? I've been temping and charting and OPKing for a while and never seemed to ovulate but maybe it's because I could NEVER read those darn tests (the ones with the lines). I've now been testing with the fancy Clearblue automatic O or  and I like those much better. I've been using that test since CD 9. 

Feeling a little defeated and worried that this won't work. 

Any feedback is appreciated! Thanks!
Erin


----------



## rachel_f_

Asryellah said:


> rachel_f_ said:
> 
> 
> Home you don't mind me gatecrashing the thread!! I have just finished my first round of 50mg clomid cycle days 2-6.... I'm cycle day 8 now and getting ovulation pains and a little EWCM, surely I can't be ovulating this early?! Good luck ladies xxxXx
> 
> Hi Rach do you use opks? I actually just wrote in other thread about how I had the same thing in my 1st and now on this 2nd clomid cycle. I had ewcm and pains and pretty strong opk early on. But then on my first cycle I o'd 9 days after the last pill and this one 8 days after the last pill. With STRONG lines on opk and terrible ov pains.
> BUT hey we all react differently to meds, so if the feelings right.. :sex:Click to expand...

I have used opks before, but I don't like them, I used IC's and in one cycle, it showed positive. On cd 18, but I ovulated on cd 23!! So I'm not keen, I personally think there unreliable and hard to read!!! I prefer to temp... But I'm a live in carer, and at the moment I'm working!! I finish tomorrow morning though and have booked the rest of the month off to give myself a good shot, lots of BD and relaxing doing nice things with the OH rather than being stressed at work and moving and handling my clients... I forgot my BBT though! So ill just have to start temping tomorrow! Fingers crossed!! I saw a psychic on monday, and as soon as I walked into the room she asked if I was pregnant!! I'm taking that as a good sign. Thanks  xxxxxx


----------



## AlvysGrl

Hey girls, do you mind if I join...I have a question ( a few actually)...I ovulate but the doc put me on clomid after my progesterone levels came back low (4.0 on cd26) So he gave me clomid for cycle days 5-9 and my level this cd 26 was 11.3 after clomid last month...the question, is this a good level to have after my first round and also he isnt monitoring me at all ( No U/S) and I havent heard from him since I sent my results in on monday...and I have called the office twice...dont know what to do since I am schedlued to start my next clomid cycle on Saturday (should i be uped in dose or so on) And not to be a bother with all my questions but did any of you ladies have heavier flows after clomid...It is making me think that my linig has been the problem all along...oh and I never have EWCM. I use mucinex and preseed for that...haha sorry for rambling:)


----------



## resque07

Hey ladies so tonight isn't a good night . I am really starting to worry that something is wrong with me. So today is cd 30 and no af. I am having some really bad back aches for about a week and today I have had a headache all day. And tnis afternoon my lower stomach utereus is cramping so bad but its not normal af cramps. They are more stretching cramps that tend to be worse with certain movement and activities. Could this be af being a real witch or cysts from the clomid or eptopic pregnancy I am so worried. Please tell me if it has happened to you on your first round of clomid. And also if I get af does that mean I ovulated


----------



## rachel_f_

resque07 said:


> Hey ladies so tonight isn't a good night . I am really starting to worry that something is wrong with me. So today is cd 30 and no af. I am having some really bad back aches for about a week and today I have had a headache all day. And tnis afternoon my lower stomach utereus is cramping so bad but its not normal af cramps. They are more stretching cramps that tend to be worse with certain movement and activities. Could this be af being a real witch or cysts from the clomid or eptopic pregnancy I am so worried. Please tell me if it has happened to you on your first round of clomid. And also if I get af does that mean I ovulated

Maybe your pregnant?!!!! Iv heard some pregnant ladies say they experienced pulling sensations in their 2WW and then got their BFP! Fingers crossed for you! When are you due for AF? Is she late? And what day did u ovulate? Xxxx


----------



## Asryellah

AlvysGrl said:


> Hey girls, do you mind if I join...I have a question ( a few actually)...I ovulate but the doc put me on clomid after my progesterone levels came back low (4.0 on cd26) So he gave me clomid for cycle days 5-9 and my level this cd 26 was 11.3 after clomid last month...the question, is this a good level to have after my first round and also he isnt monitoring me at all ( No U/S) and I havent heard from him since I sent my results in on monday...and I have called the office twice...dont know what to do since I am schedlued to start my next clomid cycle on Saturday (should i be uped in dose or so on) And not to be a bother with all my questions but did any of you ladies have heavier flows after clomid...It is making me think that my linig has been the problem all along...oh and I never have EWCM. I use mucinex and preseed for that...haha sorry for rambling:)

Hi :flower: I hope you get hold of your doctor to solve this! But if I dont remember totally wrong I think you have ovulated if level is more than 8, but later in lh-phase your progesteronelevels should be more than 25. I might be totally wrong, please correct me if you know. But I did get extra progesteron when my level was 31 on cd26 and that was cycle when I had not started clomid yet. My lh-phase was short, 9-10 days only.
And I think its always better to get monitored, so you know is the meds working or not. Good luck, hope you reach your doc! :)


----------



## resque07

I m on cd 32 nd I do not know when I do not know when I. Od.


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Okay girls a lil update but hopefully tommarrow it will be a better one. So they said my lining was a 3.7 i have 9 follicles on my right and 10 on my left all measuring at 9mm so we are hoping they have grown so i can do a tigger shot anyone else have a low measurement then went back too see bigger ones?


----------



## AlvysGrl

Asryellah said:


> AlvysGrl said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, do you mind if I join...I have a question ( a few actually)...I ovulate but the doc put me on clomid after my progesterone levels came back low (4.0 on cd26) So he gave me clomid for cycle days 5-9 and my level this cd 26 was 11.3 after clomid last month...the question, is this a good level to have after my first round and also he isnt monitoring me at all ( No U/S) and I havent heard from him since I sent my results in on monday...and I have called the office twice...dont know what to do since I am schedlued to start my next clomid cycle on Saturday (should i be uped in dose or so on) And not to be a bother with all my questions but did any of you ladies have heavier flows after clomid...It is making me think that my linig has been the problem all along...oh and I never have EWCM. I use mucinex and preseed for that...haha sorry for rambling:)
> 
> Hi :flower: I hope you get hold of your doctor to solve this! But if I dont remember totally wrong I think you have ovulated if level is more than 8, but later in lh-phase your progesteronelevels should be more than 25. I might be totally wrong, please correct me if you know. But I did get extra progesteron when my level was 31 on cd26 and that was cycle when I had not started clomid yet. My lh-phase was short, 9-10 days only.
> And I think its always better to get monitored, so you know is the meds working or not. Good luck, hope you reach your doc! :)Click to expand...

Wow 31 huh? I am curious why he only gets my labs on cycle day 26 more ladies seem to get their lab work done earlier in the cycle...I cant really find anything on line about it either. I wish I could just ask him but I would have to make an appointment I guess and that means taking off work...boooo! lol Thanks for writing me back and as soon as I know something I will let you know...:flower:


----------



## resque07

Well af got me kinda I wiped earlier today and had bloody cm now not so much but I'm sure by morning she will be heavy. So second round clomid coming up. Now since no heavy flow today do I wait til saturdy to take my clomid if I am on cd 2 thru 6 . Oh and the cramps are still here . I never get cramps.....


----------



## AlvysGrl

I would wait until a haevy flow and count that as day one.. I am Starting my clomid tonight (cycle day 5)...is it better to take it at night or in the morning? Fx for us all...


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hi well some good news one follicle went from 9 mm to 14mm since monday so we hopin monday it will be 20 or less pray from me


----------



## wifeywoo2

I started my 1st dose of clomid yesterday (CD3). what sort of things can I expect girls? I'm going back on CD10 for a scan.

Good luck & baby dust to all xx


----------



## Asryellah

@Alvysgrl, I took clomid just before I went to bed. They did give me hot flashes, so I rather sweated couple times a night than at work ;)

Great news MrsDavies!! Yippee! Go follies go :)

Wifeywoo, most symptoms I've had with clomid were hot flashes, bloating, weight gain and mood swings. More of those now in my second round. But some have no sympt. at all! Lucky ones ;)

I'm 6dpo and not sure if its just progesteron talking, but today at gym did feel some twinges lower abdomen that I thought that should I stop crosstrainer or not..hopefully little egg there implanted. Just got to pray for that :)

Have great weekend you all


----------



## resque07

Well cd 34 here and no af. , like I thought just three days of thick bloody cm light pink or brown in color. Back aches and stomach pains in uterus. What is going on here I took a hpt last night ant got an bfn I will post it. Is this normal or should I call the dr.


----------



## skye198

Hey ladies, I am new here but I am mega excited so wanted to share my Clomid experience so far. I took Clomid cd 2-6. I also took evening primrose oil and folic acid. I am not sure when I ov'ed but me and hubby only managed to bm on cd 14&15. I assumed that this was not going to be our month due to this, but I took a preg test yest and today, both positive! Period not due til Fri tho so will retest then and get a doctors appointment. I was prescribed clomid last year but before I took it we had a family death and ended up not going ahead. So I have not been monitored for this attempt but will be back at the docs asap. yeahy!


----------



## resque07

congrats skye!
well i havent had a af yet i am one week late and bfn every two days. so dr says i didnt not ovulate and i am to start clomid 100 mg tomorrow night. wish me luck!


----------



## Asryellah

Congrats Skye!!! :) Good to have some good news here once in a while!
And hopefully Rescue07 your next round with clomid will work!!!

My temps dropped yesterday dpo9 and stayed the same today..so I'm waiting the bitch show up later on this week. This sucks. :(


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Asryellah: goodluck for next cycle

Baby dust to everyone (smile)


----------



## AlvysGrl

Asryellah said:


> @Alvysgrl, I took clomid just before I went to bed. They did give me hot flashes, so I rather sweated couple times a night than at work ;)
> 
> OMG were you right, I woke up thinking my bed was on fire...lol
> 
> Finished my clomid yesterday and the symptom I got were weepy pitfull me emotions, LAME! LOL BUT today TMI Warning I got my first EVER view of EWCM! I have never had it before and it was slight not too stretchy but it was there and I know it is silly to be excited about it but I am...hahaha


----------



## skye198

I was on 100mg as well. Hope it goes well for you all this time round. I am now extremely impatient to find out if there is 1, 2 or 3 beans in there. Thinking I may pay for an early private scan at 7 weeks. Shal keep you posted. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso1988

Hey glad we have access to such sights as think I'd go mad lol. Starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow at 50mg from day 2 until day 6. Does anyone know why we have two scans? I'm booked in for week tomorrow and the Monday after?? Good Luck to all :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso1988

Congratulations Skye, Hope all goes well for you xx:baby:


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies. I'm on my second round of clomid and have 2 pills left. I just got home from urgent care because of some crud I've picked up (I'm a teacher!) and they prescribed me an antibiotic. Do you know if it's okay to start it while on clomid? I would much rather wait a few days to start it than risk messing up this cycle. Thanks!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I have a quick question, ladies...

I conceived on my third cycle of clomid, and had a miscarriage. 
We are TTC again, and I'm in the middle of my first cycle back with clomid. 
Anyway, my question is this: is this considered a whole new "round" with clomid, meaning i can take it up to six months if necessary? Or am I going to be allowed the three "remaining" months until told to take a break?

Of course I'll be verifying with my doctor, but I'm curious what others have been told. 
Thank you!


----------



## babyluckpls

Grumblebea said:


> I'm on 1st cycle too, so I don't have much to add other than it dried me up. I'm 10 dpo, so I should know something soon.

Try Preseed- it's sperm friendly. Dryness is common with Clomid x


----------



## babyluckpls

Hi all,

I'm trying to conceive on clomid after losing my twins earlier this year.
I caught on the 4th month last time. 
Has anybody caught quicker second time round on Clomid after their loss??x


----------



## babyluckpls

caz & bob said:


> :hi: hun i am on clomid i ovulate on my own i have 1 tube had a ectopic 2003 had 6 loses my recent loss was may i have been on clomid before had 2 loses but i was only on 50mg i am now on 100mg x x x

So sorry to hear of all your losses. You are a strong lady to continue. but it'll be worth it......that's why I carry on. Because one day I know my turn will come:baby:
Sending you baby dustxxx


----------



## Asryellah

Sorry to hear about the loss of your twins :( I keep on reading texts about after miscarriages that women do get pregnant pretty fast. So hopefully clomid does the trick for you :)

Has any of you ladies tried mini aspirin? 
Thats one thing I keep seeing posts about, how it has helped. I'm willing to try that, cos its so low dose..


----------



## dnlfinker

Please be careful with Chlomid. I conceived my first daughter with the 
help of Chlomid on a second cycle and everything was fine. For my second pregnancy
I once again conceived on my second cycle , but this time my baby girl did not make it. 
They found that she had issues at 12 weeks of pregnancy and I had to terminate. All my test results came up normal (chromosome) , and even though doctors will deny it, we truely believe that chlomid could be the reason. FDA is not yet able to prove it( They had a study on chlomid and birth defects) because thank god there are not enough people who faced the problem . THe chances are very low , but you would not want to be 1 out of 100,000 statistic. Please be safe rather then sorry


----------

